# كمصرى : ما رأيك فى المادة التالتة ؟ (استطلاع)



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*أسأل سؤال واضح جدا

كمصرى : ما رأيك فى المادة التالتة ؟

التى تنص على : «مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسي للتشريعات المنظمة لأحوالهم الشخصية وشؤونهم الدينية واختيار قياداتهم الروحية»

هل تريد :
1- الابقاء عليها
2- تعديل كلمتى المسيحيين و اليهود لتصبح غير المسلمين
3- إلغاؤها
4- لا أعرف

شارك فى الاستطلاع
و يا ريت تبدى لنا رأيك فى مشاركة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*الإبقاء عليها كما هي, لكنك لم تضيفي الاستطلاع *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الإبقاء عليها كما هي, لكنك لم تضيفي الاستطلاع *



*شكرا على المشاركة و أتمنى المشاركة فى الاستطلاع 

و ياريت توضح الاسباب*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*وهو أنتى هتسكتى والا هتهمدى فى حياتك 
اللى هيديكى رأيه بُناءاً على أية ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو أنتى هتسكتى والا هتهمدى فى حياتك
> اللى هيديكى رأيه بُناءاً على أية ؟
> *​



*مش فاهمة سؤالك 

فيه ناس كتير متمسكين بيها 

و ناس رافضينها 

و ناس عايزة تلغيها

عايزة أعرف وجهة نظر كل واحد

بس كدة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش فاهمة سؤالك
> فيه ناس كتير متمسكين بيها
> و ناس رافضينها
> وناس عايزة تلغيها
> ...


*وجهات النظر ستكون وجهات نظر عاطفية دينية 
او لمجرد رفض ( الآخر ) لأنه آخر 
دلوقتى تقولى مش فاهمة 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وجهات النظر ستكون وجهات نظر عاطفية دينية
> او لمجرد رفض ( الآخر ) لأنه آخر
> دلوقتى تقولى مش فاهمة
> *​



*أهو كل واحد يقول رأيه 

قول بأة رأيك إنت كمان *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أهو كل واحد يقول رأيه
> 
> قول بأة رأيك إنت كمان *


 *[FONT=&quot]لفظة ( غير المسلمين ) أنا سبق شرحتها ولن أعيدها مرة أخرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة الثالثة مادة مُقابلة للمادة الثانية ( مبادئ الشريعة الأسلامية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناس بتقول لو حددناها نبقى دولة عنصرية بتفرق بين مواطنيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى حُجة غير مُبررة ... لأن التصنيف ( مسيحى – يهودى – مسلم ) يعطى نفس المعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضع لفظة ( الشرائع ) فى الدستور سيجعلنا ننظر الى قانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونُعيد صياغة مواده وتعديلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أننا لو أغفلناها سقطت ( دستورياً ) لائحة 38[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضحت كدة ؟ والا نعيد شرح ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## T 95 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أننا لو أغفلناها سقطت ( دستورياً ) لائحة 38*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وضحت كدة ؟ والا نعيد شرح ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



معنى كلامك انك تريد ان تقهر المطالبين بلائحة 38 على ما تراه تشريعيا يا اما تسقط عنهم مسيحيتهم ؟؟


----------



## T 95 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الابقاء على الماده او الغائها بالنسبه لى كمسلم شىء واحد حتى لو الغيت من الدستور فهى موجوده فى تطبيق الماده الثانيه نفسها ... اما تعديلها كما تقترح الكنيسه فارفضه لأ لأنى ضد الاخر الملحد او البوذى لست ضده وله كل حقوق المواطن العادى اذا كان موجود بالفعل .. لكن اذا كان تعديل الماده قد يكرس غطاء للتبشير بالحاد فى وسط مؤمنين سواء مسلمين او يهود او مسيحيين .. فمن حقى كمجتمع ان احمى المؤمنين الذين قد يغرر بهم بدون وعى .... بالضبط مثلما يحمى الاب ابنه المراهق و يمنعه من تناول المخدرات او التدخين فهل لعاقل وقتها ان يدافع عن المخدرات و يتهم الاب انه عنصرى و ضد حرية الابن ؟؟ اعتقد هذا كلام فارغ ... وعيب اى مؤمن بدين سماوى يتلفظ بيه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> معنى كلامك انك تريد ان تقهر المطالبين بلائحة 38 على ما تراه تشريعيا يا اما تسقط عنهم مسيحيتهم ؟؟


*أنا لا أريد أن أقهر أحد ...ولا أعرف من أين أتتك هذه الفكرة 
أنا قلت لو اُغلفت هذه المادة ورُفعت من الدستور
سيكون من السهل الطعن على القانون **ولائحة 38 ( بعدم دستوريته )
*​


----------



## T 95 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا لا أريد أن أقهر أحد ...ولا أعرف من أين أتتك هذه الفكرة
> أنا قلت لو اُغلفت هذه المادة ورُفعت من الدستور
> سيكون من السهل الطعن على القانون **ولائحة 38 ( بعدم دستوريته )
> *​



بالعكس ما هى لم تكن موجوده فى الدساتير منذ دستور 23 حتى دستور 71 ومع ذلك اللائحه دستوريه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> بالعكس ما هى لم تكن موجوده فى الدساتير منذ دستور 23 حتى دستور 71 ومع ذلك اللائحه دستوريه


*الوضع الآن تغير ... والموضة السارية هى الطعن والبلاغات 
والكل بقى مُتربص ببعضه 

*​


----------



## T 95 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الوضع الآن تغير ... والموضة السارية هى الطعن والبلاغات
> والكل بقى مُتربص ببعضه
> 
> *​



لا انت مش واخد بالك من الكلام ... بدون الماده التالته اللائحه دستوريه بسند دستورى اصيل و هو استنادا على الماده التانيه ... زى ما علقت انا فى اول مشاركه الماده التالته دى وجودها بيساوى بالظبط عدم وجودها لأن مضمونها اصلا فى الماده التانيه ان مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ... طيب يبقى لو حد طعن بدون الماده التالته ولا لطعنه اى قيمه قانونيه لان الشريعه الاسلاميه بتقول دعهم و ما يدينون ... امتى بقى يبقى احتكام المسيحى لشريعته غير دستورى لو حذفت الماده التانيه كمان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> لا انت مش واخد بالك من الكلام ... بدون الماده التالته اللائحه دستوريه بسند دستورى اصيل و هو استنادا على الماده التانيه ... زى ما علقت انا فى اول مشاركه الماده التالته *دى وجودها بيساوى بالظبط عدم وجودها* لأن مضمونها اصلا فى الماده التانيه ان مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ... طيب يبقى لو حد طعن بدون الماده التالته ولا لطعنه اى قيمه قانونيه لان *الشريعه الاسلاميه بتقول دعهم و ما يدينون *... امتى بقى يبقى احتكام المسيحى لشريعته غير دستورى لو حذفت الماده التانيه كمان


*دعهم وما يدينون ....مين اللى هيحكم هنا ؟
الكنيسة وألا القانون ؟! 
هل من حق القانون أعطاء تصريح بالزواج الثانى ؟
هل الكنيسة وقتها مُجبرة بتنفيذ هذا الحُكم ؟
لو أمتنعت هل تقع تحت طائلة عدم تنفيذ حُكم قضائى ؟
فيه مواد فى اللائحة مُعترض عليها وعُرضت على أكثر من وزير عدل منذ الستينيات 
ومسكوت عنه منذ هذا الحين 
*​


----------



## T 95 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دعهم وما يدينون ....مين اللى هيحكم هنا ؟
> الكنيسة وألا القانون ؟!
> هل من حق القانون أعطاء تصريح بالزواج الثانى ؟
> هل الكنيسة وقتها مُجبرة بتنفيذ هذا الحُكم ؟
> ...



لا ده موضوع تانى بقى .... لكن الدستوريه موجوده بدون الماده الثالثه .... الخلافات بقى بخصوص لائحة 38 دى مشكله مسيحيه مسيحيه لأن النصوص المختلف فيها طالعه من الكنيسه سواء النصوص اللى رفضها البابا شنوده او غيرها ... دى اشكال فقهى مسيحى الحل بتاعه حل مسيحى ... انا اعتقد اذا كانت الدوله تقلت رجلها شويه فى الموضوع ده فكانت بتراعى دواعى امن اجتماعى تتفق او تختلف معاها هى كانت مع رأى كنسى مش رأى يهودى او اسلامى ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> لا ده موضوع تانى بقى .... لكن الدستوريه موجوده بدون الماده الثالثه .... الخلافات بقى بخصوص لائحة 38 دى مشكله مسيحيه مسيحيه لأن النصوص المختلف فيها طالعه من الكنيسه سواء النصوص اللى رفضها البابا شنوده او غيرها ... دى اشكال فقهى مسيحى *الحل بتاعه حل مسيحى *... انا اعتقد اذا كانت الدوله تقلت رجلها شويه فى الموضوع *ده فكانت بتراعى دواعى امن اجتماعى تتفق او تختلف معاها *هى كانت مع رأى كنسى مش رأى يهودى او اسلامى ..


*:flowers: الله ينور عليك :flowers:
حضرتك كدة جبت المفيد ... أو زى مابيقولوا م الآخر
ونفس الكلام بينطبق على قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد 
*​


----------



## T 95 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *:flowers: الله ينور عليك :flowers:
> حضرتك كدة جبت المفيد ... أو زى مابيقولوا م الآخر
> ونفس الكلام بينطبق على قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد
> *​




 وعليك .. و انا متفق معاك بالطبع  قولا واحدا 

و شكرا على التقييم و انا متفهم طبعا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*يعجبنى جدا هذا الحوار الشيق بين عبود و T 95

و سأعلق المشاركة القادمة 

على ما لفت نظرى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> طيب يبقى لو حد طعن بدون الماده التالته ولا لطعنه اى قيمه قانونيه لان الشريعه الاسلاميه بتقول دعهم و ما يدينون ...



*أيواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و هو دا اللى الكنيسة (كمؤسسة دينية) عايزاه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دعهم وما يدينون ....مين اللى هيحكم هنا ؟
> الكنيسة وألا القانون ؟!
> *​


*القانون (اللايحة الجديدة)​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> هل من حق القانون أعطاء تصريح بالزواج الثانى ؟
> هل الكنيسة وقتها مُجبرة بتنفيذ هذا الحُكم ؟
> لو أمتنعت هل تقع تحت طائلة عدم تنفيذ حُكم قضائى ؟
> *​



*طالما حد مسيحى واخد حكم بالطلاق (وفقا للايحة الجديدة) 
هيتجوز على طول (و لا بأة تصريح و لا غيره)
​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> فيه مواد فى اللائحة مُعترض عليها وعُرضت على أكثر من وزير عدل منذ الستينيات
> ومسكوت عنه منذ هذا الحين
> *​



*و هو دا اللى قلقنى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طالما حد مسيحى واخد حكم بالطلاق (وفقا للايحة الجديدة)
> هيتجوز على طول (و لا بأة تصريح و لا غيره)
> ​*
> *و هو دا اللى قلقنى​*



*
مش فاهم .......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> مش فاهم .......؟؟؟؟*



*معلش أستأذن حضرتك هأرد لما النت يتظبط عندى (يمكن بكرة)

النت بطيييييييييييء جدا جدا 

عبال ما باخد إقتباس بيكون عدا وقت طويل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> مش فاهم .......؟؟؟؟*



*نرجع للأول

لو الكنيسة هى اللى هتحكم فى الطلاق و الجواز 

يعنى زى أيام الأحكام الملية اللى كانت قبل (1955) و تبقى الكنيسة حرة فى تغيير أو نسف اللايحة أو تحكم بالروح المسيحية كما تعودنا منها - هتبقى المادة التالتة زى الفل 

لو المحكمة هى اللى هتحكم 

يبقى و لا كأننا عملنا حاجة و تبقى المادة ديه معمولة عشان اختيار القادة الدينيين و عشان تدعيم الدولة الدينية 

دا أول جزء


_________________________________________________________________

نبص على كلام الأنبا بولا فى موضوع لايحة 38 و لايحة 2008 اللى عملها البابا شنودة 

كان فيه برنامج فى قناة ctv  إسمه بيت على الصخر

البرنامج دا كان عشان الاحوال الشخصية و بيستضيف الأنبا بولا كل الحلقات

فى إحدى الحلقات تكلم عن موضوع تصريح الزواج فى لايحة 2008

و قال :

إن لو إتنين بينهم مشاكل عليهم إنهم يذهبوا للمجلس الاكليركى أولا

و فى المجلس بيتحدد تروح المحكمة من الأساس و لا لأ 

أ- إذا المجلس قال لأ ما فيش تصريح بالزواج التانى _____ يبقى أريح لكم ما تروحوش المحكمة
أو بالأصح مش هينفع تروحوا المحكمة و الشخص المقهور يروح فى ألف داهية و داهية (كان فى لايحة 38 ينفع تروح المحكمة و تاخد حكم)

ب- إذا وافق المجلس أن يعطى تصريح لأحدهم _ يبقى يذهبوا للمحكمة و بعدين أوتوماتيكلى واحد فيهم هياخد التصريح لكن التانى يروح يخبط راسه فى أطخن حيط و هنا تبقى فقدت الكنيسة دورها الروحى فى قبول توبة الخاطىء و سدت فى وشه كل الأبواب

ديه تانى حاجة 



__________________________________________________________

هل تغيير اللاوائح بالأمر السهل ؟؟؟

يعنى لايحة 1938 تغيرت فى سنة 2008 يعنى بعد 70 سنة

طب اللايحة اللى عاملها البابا تواضروس هيتوافق عليها إمتى ؟؟؟ و ليه الدولة هتقول رأيها  من الأصل طالما إن اللايحة داخل جدران الكنيسة (الدولة مالها؟؟؟؟؟ ).
يبقى الموضوع مازال جوة المحكمة 

لائحة الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس الجديدة.. 7 أسباب جديدة للطلاق و6 للتطليق أبرزها الاعتداء الجسدى وسوء السلوك والمعاشرة والفرقة 3 سنوات وحق طلب الزوجين الانفصال 3 سنوات

دا الجزء التالت




___________________________________________________

نحن نعلم إنه يوجد موقف مُعلَن و موقف غير مُعلَن للكنيسة 

نيجى بأة إن لأول مرة فى التاريخ : الكنيسة تعلن عن ما هو غير مُعلَن

و هى اللايحة الجديدة للبابا تواضروس التانى 

و لأول مرة فى التاريخ لن يقال على المسيحيين المطلقين أنهم زناة 30:

لذلك فإنى أحيى من كل قلبى هذا الرجل الأب و البابا الحكيم (البابا تواضروس التانى) الذى يتفهم أحوالنا فهما جيدا

دا الجزء الرابع




____________________________________________________________________

لكن هل سيتم الموافقة على هذه اللائحة ؟؟؟

دا الجزء الأخير*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش حافظ مواد الدستور
كان يجب على حضرتك كتابة نص المادة الثالثة
علشان اقدر اقول رائى فيها


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> الابقاء على الماده او الغائها بالنسبه لى كمسلم شىء واحد حتى لو الغيت من الدستور فهى موجوده فى تطبيق الماده الثانيه نفسها ... اما تعديلها كما تقترح الكنيسه فارفضه لأ لأنى ضد الاخر الملحد او البوذى لست ضده وله كل حقوق المواطن العادى اذا كان موجود بالفعل .. لكن اذا كان تعديل الماده قد يكرس غطاء للتبشير بالحاد فى وسط مؤمنين سواء مسلمين او يهود او مسيحيين .. فمن حقى كمجتمع ان احمى المؤمنين الذين قد يغرر بهم بدون وعى .... بالضبط مثلما يحمى الاب ابنه المراهق و يمنعه من تناول المخدرات او التدخين فهل لعاقل وقتها ان يدافع عن المخدرات و يتهم الاب انه عنصرى و ضد حرية الابن ؟؟ اعتقد هذا كلام فارغ ... وعيب اى مؤمن بدين سماوى يتلفظ بيه



وانت تحمى المجتمع انت مالك انت ؟ ما ترحمونا بقا وترحمو نفسكو 
مين نصبك اله ولا محافظ على الاخلاق العامة للناس؟ 
انت مؤمن بدين معين مالك انت باللى مش مؤمن ؟
ما يبشر بالالحاد وباللى عايزه 
قال مثلما يحمى الاب ابنه المراهق , وانت بقا اب لكل المجتمع ؟ 
كل المجتمع ناس قاصرين فى السن والفكر وانت جاى تحميهم ؟
اما حاجة غريبة اوى 
اى حجج علشان نتحشر فى حياة الناس ؟


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ضد اي مادة دينية وضد المادة الثانية كمان....

اما دولة علمانية وتقبلوا الملحدين وحتى عبدة الشيطان واما تحملوا طغيان الاسلاميين


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ضد اي مادة دينية وضد المادة الثانية كمان....
> 
> اما دولة علمانية وتقبلوا الملحدين وحتى عبدة الشيطان واما تحملوا طغيان الاسلاميين



*ربنا يرحمنا ...... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*حسب ما فهمت .....هل تريدين يا إيرينى أن تترك الكنيسة ملعب ترتيب أمور المسيحيين للقانون الذى يُطبق على المسلمين .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> مش يرحمكم قبل ما ترحموا الاقليات التانية بدل ما تبيعوهم ذبائح للمسلمين دون ثمن حتى



*ليه يا جونى كده ........ لا تعليق .......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*


صوت صارخ قال:



حسب ما فهمت .....هل تريدين يا إيرينى أن تترك الكنيسة ملعب ترتيب أمور المسيحيين للقانون الذى يُطبق على المسلمين .....؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا عايزة قانون واحد يطبق على الكل

شريعة اسلامية أو وثنية أو شيطانية ____ مش مهم:w00t:

المهم إن هذه الشرائع لا تتدخل فى قرارات الكنيسة

يعنى مثلا 

الأمير تشارلز كان أرمل و تزوج بواحدة مطلقة
الكنيسة الكاثوليكية رفضت تزويجهما لأن لها قوانينها الخاصة التى تحترمها المملكة كلها
و برغم إنه أمير إلا أنه لم يقم برفع قضية على الكنيسة أو ما شابه إنما إلتزم بقوانينها
جاءت الكنيسة الانجليكانية وافقت تجوزهما ________فتزوجا بها

طيب إفرض إن الكنيسة الانجليكانية رفضت 
كان هيعمل إيه تشارلز ؟؟؟
و لا حاجة كان هيتجوز مدنى (بسيطة كدة)

هو دا اللى أنا عايزاه فى مصر
قانون واحد للكل (حتى لو كان القانون دا مش عاجبنى)*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وانت تحمى المجتمع انت مالك انت ؟ ما ترحمونا بقا وترحمو نفسكو
> مين نصبك اله ولا محافظ على الاخلاق العامة للناس؟
> انت مؤمن بدين معين مالك انت باللى مش مؤمن ؟
> ما يبشر بالالحاد وباللى عايزه
> ...



*فين الاستطلاع؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا مش حافظ مواد الدستور
> كان يجب على حضرتك كتابة نص المادة الثالثة
> علشان اقدر اقول رائى فيها



*موجودة فى أول مشاركة
:11azy:

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

[





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> شريعة اسلامية أو وثنية أو شيطانية ____ مش مهم:w00t:
> 
> *




*لكن انت كده انت بترفضي المسيحية .....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ضد اي مادة دينية وضد المادة الثانية كمان....
> 
> اما دولة علمانية وتقبلوا الملحدين وحتى عبدة الشيطان واما تحملوا طغيان الاسلاميين



*بص هو طغيان المسلمين موجود كدة كدة 

علمانية أو اسلامية *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لكن انت كده انت برفضي المسيحية .....*



*إزاى ؟

هم المسيحيين اللى خارج مصر مش مسيحيين و لا إيه ؟؟

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إزاى ؟
> 
> هم المسيحيين اللى خارج مصر مش مسيحيين و لا إيه ؟؟
> 
> *



*لما يتزوجوا مدنى ويعيشوا مع بعض من غير زواج ويطلقوا مدنى يبقوا فعلا مش مسيحيين .....
من هو المسيحى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لما يتزوجوا مدنى ويعيشوا مع بعض من غير زواج ويطلقوا مدنى يبقوا فعلا مش مسيحيين .....
> من هو المسيحى ؟؟؟؟*



*هل القانون هو اللى بيحمى المسيحيين من عدم التزامهم بالمسيحية ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل القانون هو اللى بيحمى المسيحيين من عدم التزامهم بالمسيحية ؟*



*لما يكون القانون ضد وصايا الإنجيل يبقى بيساعد المسيحيين أن يكونوا غير مسيحيين*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لما يكون القانون ضد وصايا الإنجيل يبقى بيساعد المسيحيين أن يكونوا غير مسيحيين*



*يبقوا مش مسيحيين أصلا 

يا سيدى خلى الحنطة تبان من الزوان 

لأن كدة باين كله حنطة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يبقوا مش مسيحيين أصلا
> 
> يا سيدى خلى الحنطة تبان من الزوان
> 
> ...



*ده مش شغلنا ..... ده شغل ربنا ..... لكن الكنيسة لازم تحمى المسيحيين إيمانيا ....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده مش شغلنا ..... ده شغل ربنا ..... لكن الكنيسة لازم تحمى المسيحيين إيمانيا ....*



*الحماية مش بقوانين الدولة 

الحماية بالعلاقة مع الله 

أى حماية غير كدة هتبقى فى الباى باى 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الحماية مش بقوانين الدولة
> 
> الحماية بالعلاقة مع الله
> 
> ...



*اكيد ...... والعلاقة مع الله بتكون من خلال حفظ وصاياه وتفعيلها*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اكيد ...... والعلاقة مع الله بتكون من خلال حفظ وصاياه وتفعيلها*


*
مش عن طريق قوانين الدولة 

فكرنى يا أستاذى إمتى جه بولس الرسول قال لامبراطورية روما نفذى القوانين المسيحية ؟؟

لكنه نفذها على المسيحيين و أنت تعرف قصة من زنى و كيف تعاملت معه الكنيسة الأولى

و كيف قبلت توبته 

إن تعاملت الدولة بدل بولس الرسول : كان الموقف إتغير و ما كانش الراجل تاب و إن كان تاب كان هيرجع لخطيته بسهولة 

و أديك شوفت رأى المسلمين لما قال ديه مشكلة مسيحية مسيحية 



T 95 قال:



لا ده موضوع تانى بقى .... لكن الدستوريه موجوده بدون الماده الثالثه .... الخلافات بقى بخصوص لائحة 38 دى مشكله مسيحيه مسيحيه لأن النصوص المختلف فيها طالعه من الكنيسه سواء النصوص اللى رفضها البابا شنوده او غيرها ... دى اشكال فقهى مسيحى الحل بتاعه حل مسيحى ... انا اعتقد اذا كانت الدوله تقلت رجلها شويه فى الموضوع ده فكانت بتراعى دواعى امن اجتماعى تتفق او تختلف معاها هى كانت مع رأى كنسى مش رأى يهودى او اسلامى ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


برغم إنها مشكلة ليست مسيحية 

إنما المشكلة 
-أن الكنيسة وضعت قوانينها فى الدولة 
-إن الدولة عايزة تتدخل فى أحكام الكنيسة بعكس الدول الخارجية 
- إن الدولة هى اللى شاطت الكورة فى ملعب الكنيسة عشان نقول عايزنها دينية 
- الكنيسة إضطرت لهذا الموقف رغما عنها 





*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ضد اي مادة دينية وضد المادة الثانية كمان....
> 
> اما دولة علمانية وتقبلوا الملحدين وحتى عبدة الشيطان واما تحملوا طغيان الاسلاميين




 .. ايه الكلام الغريب ده  .. 
حضرتك بتختار بين السيئ والاسواء منه
يعنى نعيش فى مجتمع ملحد ومنحل أو ارهابى فاشى شيئ غريب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> .. ايه الكلام الغريب ده  ..
> حضرتك بتختار بين السيئ والاسواء منه
> يعنى نعيش فى مجتمع ملحد ومنحل أو ارهابى فاشى شيئ غريب



*مش عايزين نغير الموضوع أرجوك*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش عايزين نغير الموضوع أرجوك*




اسف مش قصدى اغير الموضوع لكن كنت براجع الردود والرد ده استفزنى فرديت عليه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اسف مش قصدى اغير الموضوع لكن كنت براجع الردود والرد ده استفزنى فرديت عليه




*حصل خير 

تشرفنى متابعتك طبعا*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> أنا عايزة قانون واحد يطبق على الكل
> 
> ...





اسمحيلى اشارك فى الموضوع بعد أذنك 
هل افهم من كلامك انك عايزة قانون يطبق على الكل حتى لو ضد تعاليم اﻷنجيل ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش عن طريق قوانين الدولة
> 
> فكرنى يا أستاذى إمتى جه بولس الرسول قال لامبراطورية روما نفذى القوانين المسيحية ؟؟
> ...



*كده أنا تهت منك .......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اسمحيلى اشارك فى الموضوع بعد أذنك
> هل افهم من كلامك انك عايزة قانون يطبق على الكل حتى لو ضد تعاليم اﻷنجيل ؟



*طبعا تشارك

أى نعم أى قانون يطبق على الكل 

كما فى الدول الأوروبية
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كده أنا تهت منك .......*



*ليه بس كدة ؟؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طبعا تشارك
> 
> أى نعم أى قانون يطبق على الكل
> 
> ...




تمام اوى 
يعنى لو القانون المدنى بيقول ان احد الزوجين مش مرتاح مع الطرف الاخر ينفصلوا بالطلاق يروح للمحكمة ويتطلق عادى كده براحته ويروح يتجوز تانى حسب القانون


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> تمام اوى
> يعنى لو القانون المدنى بيقول ان احد الزوجين مش مرتاح مع الطرف الاخر ينفصلوا بالطلاق يروح للمحكمة ويتطلق عادى كده براحته ويروح يتجوز تانى حسب القانون



*ما يعمل اللى يعمله 

ياكشى يارب يتجوز أربعة:w00t:*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 سبتمبر 2013)

> *1- الابقاء عليها
> 2- تعديل كلمتى المسيحيين و اليهود لتصبح غير المسلمين
> 3- إلغاؤها
> 4- لا أعرف*



*الابقاء عليها افضل*
*ولا افضل ان تستبدل كلمتى المسيحيين واليهود لتصبح غير المسلمين*
*لان اذا استبدلت بهذا المعنى ستعطى الحق للبهائيين او حتى عبدة الشيطان بممارسة طقوسهم*
*وهذا مرفوض فى المجتمع المصرى*​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما يعمل اللى يعمله
> 
> ياكشى يارب يتجوز أربعة:w00t:*



*وكده هايكون مسيحى .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الاِرْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً، وَيُسْتَعْلَنَ إِنْسَانُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ، (2تس  2 :  3)*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> *الابقاء عليها افضل*
> *ولا افضل ان تستبدل كلمتى المسيحيين واليهود لتصبح غير المسلمين*
> *لان اذا استبدلت بهذا المعنى ستعطى الحق للبهائيين او حتى عبدة الشيطان بممارسة طقوسهم*
> *وهذا مرفوض فى المجتمع المصرى*​​​​



*طيب و إذا ألغيت ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وكده هايكون مسيحى .....؟؟؟؟*


*
لأ طبعا مش هيبقى مسيحى

و بكدة ظهر على حقيقته 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لأ طبعا مش هيبقى مسيحى
> 
> و بكدة ظهر على حقيقته
> ...



*يعنى ستسحب هويته ويتكتب فيها "ديانه أخرى" ؟؟؟؟؟

ومين هنا يشيل دمه ..... الكنيسة ...؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يعنى ستسحب هويته ويتكتب فيها "ديانه أخرى" ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ومين هنا يشيل دمه ..... الكنيسة ...؟؟؟*



*هو يشيل دم نفسه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو يشيل دم نفسه*


*
والكنيسة تسيبه وتفتح محل شاورمه ......؟؟؟ 

المهم انه يتجوز وخلاص وطز في ابديته*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يعنى ستسحب هويته ويتكتب فيها "ديانه أخرى" ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *



*يبقى إحنا بقى بنحافظ على الهوية ؟؟!!!

مش على المسيحية الحقيقية

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما يعمل اللى يعمله
> 
> ياكشى يارب يتجوز أربعة:w00t:*




طب كويس اوى 
وحضرتك شايفة طبعا ان الكنيسة مالهاش اى تدخل بالسلب او الايجاب او تصريح


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش لو بتأخر عشان داخل من الموبايل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> والكنيسة تسيبه وتفتح محل شاورمه ......؟؟؟
> 
> المهم انه يتجوز وخلاص وطز في ابديته*



*الكنيسة موجودة 

عايز يدخل الكنيسة أهلا و سهلا 

مش عايز براحته 

المسيحية مش بالاكراه

و لا هو هتتباس يعنى هتتباس إقفل البابا يا عباس

[YOUTUBE]exFssTq8bTU[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الكنيسة موجودة
> 
> عايز يدخل الكنيسة أهلا و سهلا
> 
> ...




هو الكلام ده برضه ينطبق على سر الزيجة ؟
يعنى اللى مش عاوز يروح الكنيسة يروح يتجوز فى المحكمة


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مع الغاء المادة التانيه والتالته سويا والغاء خانة الديانة من البطاقة الشخصية 
والسماح بالزواج المدنى  واقتصار دور الكنيسه والازهر على الارشاد الروحى فيما يخص الزواج وضروره اتمامه فى الكنيسه او فى الازهر  اللى عاجبه الارشاد ده يتجوز عن طريق الكنيسة والازهر واللى مش عاجبه الكلام ده يتجوز فى المحكمه 
وده هيخلى الناس تتحرك بين الديانات بشكل سلس اكثر لكى نكون مجتمع حر لابد الا يجبر الابن على ديانة والده وانما يكون لديه القدره فى التحول من الاسلام الى المسيحيه او العكس 
والله الموفق والمستعان ،،،،،،​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الكنيسة موجودة
> 
> عايز يدخل الكنيسة أهلا و سهلا
> 
> ...



*الكنيسة ليها دور الحماية ..... والتعليم .....

انا اقولك حل اسهل

اللى عاوز يتجوز يروح يغير هويته قانونيا ويغور في داهية يتجوز .... 

لكن مينفعش نخلى الكنيسة عباره عن خيال مأته عشان شخص مغلوب من شهوته .....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> طب كويس اوى
> وحضرتك شايفة طبعا ان الكنيسة مالهاش اى تدخل بالسلب او الايجاب او تصريح



*إنت شايف إن الكنيسة دورها سلبى أو إيجابى برة مصر  ؟؟؟

ثانيا أنا مش فاهمة موضوع التصريح دا تقصد بيه إيه ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكنيسة ليها دور الحماية ..... والتعليم .....
> 
> انا اقولك حل اسهل
> 
> ...



*

و هى الكنيسة خيال مآتة برة مصر ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


و لا الاقباط بس هم اللى محتاجين قوانين دولة؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هو الكلام ده برضه ينطبق على سر الزيجة ؟
> يعنى اللى مش عاوز يروح الكنيسة يروح يتجوز فى المحكمة


ياسيدى الفاضل 
الكنيسه موجودة واللى عاوز يمارس سر التوبه والاعتراف ثم سر التناول بيعمل كدة بشكل حر تماما لكن فى ناحية الزواج فهو مجبر اما ان يتزوج بطريقة كنسيه او يخبط دماغه فى الحيط ويفضل اعذب ليه بتجبر الناس علشان يكملوا حياتهم بشكل طبيعى زى باقى البشر انهم يتزوجوا من خلال الكنيسه


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> و هى الكنيسة خيال مآتة برة مصر ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*الكنيسة بره أكثر تشددا من الكنيسة القبطية ..... إلا إن كنت تقصدى الكنائس المنشقة عن الكنيسة اللوثرية .....فهذه لا تمثل الكنيسة *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا مع الغاء المادة التانيه والتالته سويا والغاء خانة الديانة من البطاقة الشخصية
> والسماح بالزواج المدنى  واقتصار دور الكنيسه والازهر على الارشاد الروحى فيما يخص الزواج وضروره اتمامه فى الكنيسه او فى الازهر  اللى عاجبه الارشاد ده يتجوز عن طريق الكنيسة والازهر واللى مش عاجبه الكلام ده يتجوز فى المحكمه
> وده هيخلى الناس تتحرك بين الديانات بشكل سلس اكثر لكى نكون مجتمع حر لابد الا يجبر الابن على ديانة والده وانما يكون لديه القدره فى التحول من الاسلام الى المسيحيه او العكس
> والله الموفق والمستعان ،،،،،،​




وحضرتك اللى يتجوز فى المحكمة بعيد عن الكنيسة ده اسمه ايه؟ 
ومصيره ايه ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ياسيدى الفاضل
> الكنيسه موجودة واللى عاوز يمارس سر التوبه والاعتراف ثم سر التناول بيعمل كدة بشكل حر تماما لكن فى ناحية الزواج فهو مجبر اما ان يتزوج بطريقة كنسيه او يخبط دماغه فى الحيط ويفضل اعذب ليه بتجبر الناس علشان يكملوا حياتهم بشكل طبيعى زى باقى البشر انهم يتزوجوا من خلال الكنيسه



*محدش معترض على حرية أى حد ...... اللى عاوز يتجوز مدنى يتفضل يتجوز .....
لكن لن نغير القوانين الكنيسية عشان خاطرهم

المشكلة أنهم عاوزين الكنيسة تبارك الزواج والطلاق المدنى .....
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هو الكلام ده برضه ينطبق على سر الزيجة ؟
> يعنى اللى مش عاوز يروح الكنيسة يروح يتجوز فى المحكمة



*إنت بتميز المسيحى إزاى ؟؟؟

ببطاقته ؟؟

لو بتميزه ببطاقته تبقى غلطان لأن فيه مسيحيين ألحدوا و لسة بطاقتهم مكتوب فيها مسيحيين

عايزة أقولك إن شهود يهوة و البلاميس مكتوب فى بطاقتهم مسيحيين :heat:
*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب و إذا ألغيت ؟*


 اذا الغيت فلابد من الغاء المادة الثانية معها 
ولكن اعتقد ان مستحيل تتلغى المادة الثانية 
فتبقى المادة الثالثة مكملة للمادة الثانية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محدش معترض على حرية أى حد ...... اللى عاوز يتجوز مدنى يتفضل يتجوز .....
> لكن لن نغير القوانين الكنيسية عشان خاطرهم*



*أنا لم أطلب تغيير القوانين الكنسية 

لكن بأطلب إن القوانين تكون داخل الكنيسة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> اذا الغيت فلابد من الغاء المادة الثانية معها
> ولكن اعتقد ان مستحيل تتلغى المادة الثانية
> فتبقى المادة الثالثة مكملة للمادة الثانية



*لأ بقى يبقى نطالب برجوع المحاكم الملية و المحاكم الشرعية تانى زى أيام الملك فؤاد*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محدش معترض على حرية أى حد ...... اللى عاوز يتجوز مدنى يتفضل يتجوز .....
> لكن لن نغير القوانين الكنيسية عشان خاطرهم
> 
> المشكلة أنهم عاوزين الكنيسة تبارك الزواج والطلاق المدنى .....
> *



*تبارك ؟؟؟!!!!

أنا لم أقل هذا الكلام نهااااااااااااااائى*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 سبتمبر 2013)

أرى أن هذه المادة بهذه الصيغة ضرورية وعادلة 

وقد أعطيت صوتى فى الإستطلاع بالإبقاء عليها 

ياريت أستاذة إيرينى أن تعلنى نتيجة الإستطلاع فى الآخر


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وحضرتك اللى يتجوز فى المحكمة بعيد عن الكنيسة ده اسمه ايه؟
> ومصيره ايه ؟


ده اسمه انسان حر له الارادة الحرة فى ان يختار الطريق الذي يسلكه 
مصيره مسئوليته هو بمفرده فكل انسان مسئول عن نفسه فى الاختيار بين الخير والشر كمثال فليه الكنيسه لا تتيح هذا الاختيار ؟؟؟ 


صوت صارخ قال:


> *محدش معترض على حرية أى حد ...... اللى عاوز يتجوز مدنى يتفضل يتجوز .....
> لكن لن نغير القوانين الكنيسية عشان خاطرهم
> 
> المشكلة أنهم عاوزين الكنيسة تبارك الزواج والطلاق المدنى .....
> *


محدش طلب تغيير قوانين الكنيسه بس مينفعش نخرج حد عن الدين لانه اتجوز حد مسيحى زييه !! ربنا اللى بيحاسب الناس وعلى الكنيسه ترك الناس على حريتهم مع ارشادهم لاهميه الجواز الكنسي ... مينفعش الكنيسه تجبر المسيحى الذى  يريد الجواز انه يتجوز من خلال الكنيسه فقط كجواز كنسي او طقسي وتعالى نقيس ده مش بس على القضايا الموجودة فى المحاكم ولكن فى مشاكل البيوت اللى حضرتك حاضر كتير منها واكيد مر منها كتير حالات قدام حضرتك وتخيل انهم تزوجوا مدنيا مش من خلال الكنيسه كان هيبقى الوضع دلوقتى ايه 
من يرى كمسيحى انه قادر ومستحق ان يتزوج من خلال الكنيسه يتقدم لهذا السر العظيم 
ومن يرى كمسيحى انه اقل من ان ينال بركة هذا السر فليتزوج خارج الكنيسه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت بتميز المسيحى إزاى ؟؟؟
> 
> ببطاقته ؟؟
> 
> ...



انا مش بتكلم عن تمييز ولا بطاقة ولا الكلام ده 
انا بقول ان سر كنسى زى سر الزيجة شايفة ان الكنيسة المفروض ماتدخلش فيه ؟ 
طب أزاى ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ده اسمه انسان حر له الارادة الحرة فى ان يختار الطريق الذي يسلكه
> مصيره مسئوليته هو بمفرده فكل انسان مسئول عن نفسه فى الاختيار بين الخير والشر كمثال فليه الكنيسه لا تتيح هذا الاختيار ؟؟؟
> 
> محدش طلب تغيير قوانين الكنيسه بس مينفعش نخرج حد عن الدين لانه اتجوز حد مسيحى زييه !! ربنا اللى بيحاسب الناس وعلى الكنيسه ترك الناس على حريتهم مع ارشادهم لاهميه الجواز الكنسي ... مينفعش الكنيسه تجبر المسيحى الذى  يريد الجواز انه يتجوز من خلال الكنيسه فقط كجواز كنسي او طقسي وتعالى نقيس ده مش بس على القضايا الموجودة فى المحاكم ولكن فى مشاكل البيوت اللى حضرتك حاضر كتير منها واكيد مر منها كتير حالات قدام حضرتك وتخيل انهم تزوجوا مدنيا مش من خلال الكنيسه كان هيبقى الوضع دلوقتى ايه
> ...



وهو الجواز اللى بدون طقس كنسى وحلول الروح القدس يبقى اسمه ايه ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> انا مش بتكلم عن تمييز ولا بطاقة ولا الكلام ده
> انا بقول ان سر كنسى زى سر الزيجة شايفة ان الكنيسة المفروض ماتدخلش فيه ؟
> طب أزاى ؟



*حد قال إنى بأطلب إن الكنيسة ما تدخلش فى موضوع الجواز ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وهو الجواز اللى بدون طقس كنسى وحلول الروح القدس يبقى اسمه ايه ؟



*خد بالك فيه كنايس من غير طقوس مشتركة فى نفس القانون 

مش عايزين نخبط فى الحلل 
*


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وهو الجواز اللى بدون طقس كنسى وحلول الروح القدس يبقى اسمه ايه ؟


يبقى اسمه انسان مسيحى بيختار الطريق اللى حابب يمشي فيه واللى ربنا سيجازيه على صحة اختياره من عدمه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حد قال إنى بأطلب إن الكنيسة ما تدخلش فى موضوع الجواز ؟؟؟؟*



امال لما المسيحى يسيب الكنيسة ويروح يتجوز فى المحكمة والكنيسة يبقى مالهاش انها تتدخل يبقى اسمه ايه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أرى أن هذه المادة بهذه الصيغة ضرورية وعادلة
> 
> وقد أعطيت صوتى فى الإستطلاع بالإبقاء عليها
> 
> ياريت أستاذة إيرينى أن تعلنى نتيجة الإستطلاع فى الآخر



*بس ما قولتلناش إيه الضرورة اللى فيها من وجهة نظرك ؟؟

حاضر لازم هأقول نتايج الاستطلاع طبعا*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خد بالك فيه كنايس من غير طقوس مشتركة فى نفس القانون
> 
> مش عايزين نخبط فى الحلل
> *



انا مش بخبط انا بتكلم عن ايمانى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> امال لما المسيحى يسيب الكنيسة ويروح يتجوز فى المحكمة والكنيسة يبقى مالهاش انها تتدخل يبقى اسمه ايه



*يبقى مش مسيحى يا أستاذى 

لكن الكنيسة ما تدخلش بالعافية

إلا قول لى هل الكنيسة المصرية فى أوروبا طالبت أن يكون لها التحكيم وفقا لشرائعها فى الدستور الأوروبى و لنفرض الألمانى ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وهو الجواز اللى بدون طقس كنسى وحلول الروح القدس يبقى اسمه ايه ؟



*و الكنائس اللى من غير طقوس اللى إشتركت فى القانون 

ديه إسمها إيه ؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> يبقى اسمه انسان مسيحى بيختار الطريق اللى حابب يمشي فيه واللى ربنا سيجازيه على صحة اختياره من عدمه



هو حضرتك مش المسيحى ده برضه اللى بيعيش بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الكنيسة ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*عرفتوا ليه مش ممكن أبدا نبقى دولة علمانية ؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ده اسمه انسان حر له الارادة الحرة فى ان يختار الطريق الذي يسلكه
> مصيره مسئوليته هو بمفرده فكل انسان مسئول عن نفسه فى الاختيار بين الخير والشر كمثال فليه الكنيسه لا تتيح هذا الاختيار ؟؟؟
> 
> محدش طلب تغيير قوانين الكنيسه بس مينفعش نخرج حد عن الدين لانه اتجوز حد مسيحى زييه !! ربنا اللى بيحاسب الناس وعلى الكنيسه ترك الناس على حريتهم مع ارشادهم لاهميه الجواز الكنسي ... مينفعش الكنيسه تجبر المسيحى الذى  يريد الجواز انه يتجوز من خلال الكنيسه فقط كجواز كنسي او طقسي وتعالى نقيس ده مش بس على القضايا الموجودة فى المحاكم ولكن فى مشاكل البيوت اللى حضرتك حاضر كتير منها واكيد مر منها كتير حالات قدام حضرتك وتخيل انهم تزوجوا مدنيا مش من خلال الكنيسه كان هيبقى الوضع دلوقتى ايه
> ...



*حبيبى الزواج في المسيحية سر مقدس ..... مينفعش يكون مدنى ..... الزواج المدنى زنا بحماية القانون ..... ازاى عايز الكنيسة تعامل الزانى على إنه غير زانى لمجرد أن فيه قانون بيحميه ...؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*هأستأذنكم هأدخل أتخمد أنام عشان التوقيت المدرسى بدأ:heat:

خليكوا فاكرين أنا كدة سهرت 30:​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 سبتمبر 2013)

> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *بس ما قولتلناش إيه الضرورة اللى فيها من وجهة نظرك ؟؟*
> ...


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هو حضرتك مش المسيحى ده برضه اللى بيعيش بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الكنيسة ؟


هى اراء برضه 
انا شايف المسيحى هو اللى بيكون علاقة حلوة وعشرة طيبه مع ربنا ويكون فيه بينه وبين ربنا علاقة ابوه 


صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى الزواج في المسيحية سر مقدس ..... مينفعش يكون مدنى ..... الزواج المدنى زنا بحماية القانون ..... ازاى عايز الكنيسة تعامل الزانى على إنه غير زانى لمجرد أن فيه قانون بيحميه ...؟؟؟*


وهو الزانى بغير علم الكنيسه الكنيسه بتعامله على انه زانى اكيد لا 
الزواج سر مقدس يتقدم اليه المستعدون له والمستحقون له بحسب رحمه ربنا 
مش كل واحد مكتوب فى خانة البطاقة انه مسيحى قرر  انه يتجوز يخش الكنيسه لاول واخر مرة يوم الفرح ونقول اصل الزيجة سر مقدس ولازم يحل على المتزوج الروح القدس من خلال الكنيسة 
الزواج المدنى هو اختيار وليس الطريق الوحيد للمقبلين على الزواج من اراد ان يتزوج من خلال الكنيسه ويرى انه مستحق لهذا يتفضل وربنا يباركه 
اللى شايف انه ميستحقش نوال هذا السر العظيم يفضل عاذب ولا يعمل ايه .؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> > الضرورة التى أراها ماأشار إليه بعض الزملاء مخافة تسلل بعض الديانات الغير سماوية فى محاولة انتزاع غطاء شرعى تمارسه على الأرض وهو ماسيكون له مردود سلبى على استقرار المجتمع وزى مانتى شايفة احنا مش ناقصين مشاكل
> 
> 
> 
> *موافقك 100%  ..... لكن هناك واقع موجود .... وهو إن الناس دى موجوده فعلا .... فكيف تعيش وليس لها أى قانون ينظم حياتها .... وهنا أتكلم عن احوالها المدنية وليس الدينية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> هى اراء برضه
> انا شايف المسيحى هو اللى بيكون علاقة حلوة وعشرة طيبه مع ربنا ويكون فيه بينه وبين ربنا علاقة ابوه
> 
> وهو الزانى بغير علم الكنيسه الكنيسه بتعامله على انه زانى اكيد لا
> ...



*الزانى بغير علم الكنيسه ذنبه على رأسه
الباقى مفهمتش انت عاوز تقول أيه ....؟؟؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى الزواج في المسيحية سر مقدس ..... مينفعش يكون مدنى ..... الزواج المدنى زنا بحماية القانون ..... ازاى عايز الكنيسة تعامل الزانى على إنه غير زانى لمجرد أن فيه قانون بيحميه ...؟؟؟*




+++ ده كلام مسيحى +++


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻻبد من الفصل بين الزواج المدني والكنسي.....اعتقد الموضوع ده قتل بحثاً وهاسيب ايريني تتكلم فيه لانها بتتكلم احسن مني


اما بقى اللي عايز يحط زواج مسيحي ف قانون الدولة......يبقى هو عايز دولة دينية زي اللي طول عمرها موجودة من الاف السنين...

ومايرجعش يشتكي بقى م الدولة الدينية ويقول المسلمين بيميزوا ضدي وبيضطهدوني ومش عايزينني ابني كنايس وفيه منهم شايفني كافر و و و

مانت عايزها دينية بقى ماترجعش تزعل!


**امال عملتوا ثورة على مرسي ليه؟! ده اكتر واحد كان هيديكم دولة دينية وفيها احوال شخصية مسيحية لانها متفقة مع فكره!


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> هى اراء برضه
> انا شايف المسيحى هو اللى بيكون علاقة حلوة وعشرة طيبه مع ربنا ويكون فيه بينه وبين ربنا علاقة ابوه
> 
> وهو الزانى بغير علم الكنيسه الكنيسه بتعامله على انه زانى اكيد لا
> ...




اه يفضل عاذب أو زانى يختار بقه وهو حر


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> والكنيسة تسيبه وتفتح محل شاورمه ......؟؟؟
> 
> المهم انه يتجوز وخلاص وطز في ابديته*



منطق عجيب الصراحة!

الكنيسة ليها التعليم.....ليها انها ترفض تبارك الزواج ده.....انما الكنيسة تروح تمنعه بحجة انها هتمنعه م الخطية؟!!!


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> منطق عجيب الصراحة!
> 
> الكنيسة ليها التعليم.....ليها انها ترفض تبارك الزواج ده.....انما الكنيسة تروح تمنعه بحجة انها هتمنعه م الخطية؟!!!




ايوه لان الزواج المدنى خطية


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> منطق عجيب الصراحة!
> 
> الكنيسة ليها التعليم.....ليها انها ترفض تبارك الزواج ده.....انما الكنيسة تروح تمنعه بحجة انها هتمنعه م الخطية؟!!!



*الكنيسة لها التعليم ..... والحرمان .....

والكنيسة لا تمنع أحد ..... ولا أحد يطالب بهذا ..... من يريد أن يتزوج مدنى فاليتفضل ويتزوج مدنيا .... لكن عليه أن يعلم أنه زاني .... وسيتعامل في الكنيسة كزاني *


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكنيسة لها التعليم ..... والحرمان .....
> 
> والكنيسة لا تمنع أحد ..... ولا أحد يطالب بهذا ..... من يريد أن يتزوج مدنى فاليتفضل ويتزوج مدنيا .... لكن عليه أن يعلم أنه زاني .... وسيتعامل في الكنيسة كزاني *



الحرمان داخل الكنيسة.....مش في القانون!

طبعاً عامله كزاني واديله قانون توبة واعمل اللي انت عايزه.....المهم ان القانون ميكونش ليه دعوة هو علاقته بالكنيسة وﻻ بربنا عاملة ازاي


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ايوه لان الزواج المدنى خطية



انا هاجاهد عشان اسأل السؤال ده باكتر طريقة محترمة:


مين اللي قال لك كده؟


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ايريني اكتر واحدة فاهمة وعارفة تعبر ف الموضوع ده اكتر مني وهي اكتر واحدة كفء انها تشرحه فهاسيب لك بقى يا ايرو موضوع الجواز المدني وضرورة الفصل بين الكنيسة والدولة دي


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> الحرمان داخل الكنيسة.....مش في القانون!
> 
> طبعاً عامله كزاني واديله قانون توبة واعمل اللي انت عايزه.....المهم ان القانون ميكونش ليه دعوة هو علاقته بالكنيسة وﻻ بربنا عاملة ازاي



*طبعا حرمان داخل الكنيسة وليس خارجها

قانون التوبة مرتبط بالتوقف عن الخطية ...... فلطالما هو مستمر في زناه يظل محروما .....*


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا حرمان داخل الكنيسة وليس خارجها
> 
> قانون التوبة مرتبط بالتوقف عن الخطية ...... فلطالما هو مستمر في زناه يظل محروما .....*



احرم فيه زي ما انت عايز.....طول ما الكنيسة بره القانون وماتقدرش تؤثر على حياته القانونية اعمل معاه اللي انت عايزه وميقدرش يشتكي ويقول مش بيناولوني او حارمينني


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> احرم فيه زي ما انت عايز.....طول ما الكنيسة بره القانون وماتقدرش تؤثر على حياته القانونية اعمل معاه اللي انت عايزه وميقدرش يشتكي ويقول مش بيناولوني او حارمينني



*تمام كده ...... هو يختار ما يريده ....*


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام كده ...... هو يختار ما يريده ....*



بالظبط كده....يبقى متفقين


وعشان ده يحصل ﻻبد من الفصل الكامل بين الزواج المدني والكنسي


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> انا هاجاهد عشان اسأل السؤال ده باكتر طريقة محترمة:
> 
> 
> مين اللي قال لك كده؟



من غير متجاهد اسأل بالطريقة اللى تحبها 
زواج خارج الكنيسة يعنى مفيش حلول الح القدس يعنى زنى


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> من غير متجاهد اسأل بالطريقة اللى تحبها
> زواج خارج الكنيسة يعنى مفيش حلول الح القدس يعنى زنى



وايه المانع ان بعد الزواج المدني يباركوه ف الكنيسة؟!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> وايه المانع ان بعد الزواج المدني يباركوه ف الكنيسة؟!!



*لو هناك موانع إنجيلية تمنع تلك الزيجة, مينفعش لأنه زنا .......

لو اتنين عاشوا في الخطية مع بعض .... ثم قرروا التراجع عن تلك الخطية ... يكون لهم قانون للتوبة ويتم تزويجهم بالكنيسة*


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لو هناك موانع إنجيلية تمنع تلك الزيجة, مينفعش لأنه زنا .......
> 
> لو اتنين عاشوا في الخطية مع بعض .... ثم قرروا التراجع عن تلك الخطية ... يكون لهم قانون للتوبة ويتم تزويجهم بالكنيسة*



مانا اكيد اقصد لو مفيش موانع!

لو هم فعلاً يهمهم هيروحوا يسألوا الاول ويتأكدوا ان كله تمام وبعدين يسجلوا الزواج المدني وبعدين يعملوا الاكليل...

لو هم كده كده مش هاممهم فالكنيسة ترفض تباركه ومالهاش دعوة بالمدني


انا سؤالي لعبد المسيح لانه قال الزواج المدني (في المطلق) خطية فباسأله منين جاب الكلام ده؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> انا سؤالي لعبد المسيح لانه قال الزواج المدني (في المطلق) خطية فباسأله منين جاب الكلام ده؟!



*ما تعريفك للزنا ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> مانا اكيد اقصد لو مفيش موانع!
> 
> لو هم فعلاً يهمهم هيروحوا يسألوا الاول ويتأكدوا ان كله تمام وبعدين يسجلوا الزواج المدني وبعدين يعملوا الاكليل...
> 
> ...


انا قولت لحضرتك لانه تم خارج الكنيسه وبدون حلول الروح القدس واظن انهم لو معندهمش موانع مش هايروحوا يتجوزوا فى المحكمة


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما تعريفك للزنا ....؟؟؟؟*



تعريف الكنيسة قصدك، واللي مالوش دعوة بالقانون اصلاً....


يبدأ من اول النظرة الشهوانية ولحد العلاقة الجنسية الكاملة، وكله خارج اطار الزواج الكنسي




عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> انا قولت لحضرتك لانه تم خارج الكنيسه وبدون حلول الروح القدس واظن انهم لو معندهمش موانع مش هايروحوا يتجوزوا فى المحكمة



ايه المانع بقى يبقى ده غير ده، ولو هم مسيحيين ويهمهم الموضوع يباركوه ف الكنيسة بعد الزواج في المحكمة، ومايعيشوش مع بعض لحد الاكليل؟  فين الخطية هنا؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> تعريف الكنيسة قصدك، واللي مالوش دعوة بالقانون اصلاً....
> 
> 
> يبدأ من اول النظرة الشهوانية ولحد العلاقة الجنسية الكاملة، وكله خارج اطار الزواج الكنسي
> ...



قصد حضرتك يعنى يمشى الموضوع بالمقلوب 
يروح يوثق قسايم الزواج فى المحكمة وبعدين يروح الكنيسة ؟
طب ونفترض الكنيسة شافت اى مانع يمنع الجواز ده ايه الوضع؟


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> قصد حضرتك يعنى يمشى الموضوع بالمقلوب
> يروح يوثق قسايم الزواج فى المحكمة وبعدين يروح الكنيسة ؟
> طب ونفترض الكنيسة شافت اى مانع يمنع الجواز ده ايه الوضع؟



1- بلاش تقول لي "حضرتك"

2- قصدي يبقى فيه فصل تام بين القانوني والكنسي

3- صوت صارخ فاهم كويس ومتفق معايا في النقطة دي....يمكن هو يقدر يشرحها احسن مني


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> 1- بلاش تقول لي "حضرتك"
> 
> 2- قصدي يبقى فيه فصل تام بين القانوني والكنسي
> 
> 3- صوت صارخ فاهم كويس ومتفق معايا في النقطة دي....يمكن هو يقدر يشرحها احسن مني


.اسف لا اقصد اضايقك بحضرتك
.انا معنديش مشكلة فى الفصل بين القوانين المدنية والكنسية ولكن ما يخص الحياة المسيحية لا يحكمها سوى الكتاب المقدس فالزواج بالذات سر كنسى فلا يجوز ان يتم خارج الكنيسة
.اتشرف ان يشرح لى أ.صوت صارخ ما لا افهمه


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> تعريف الكنيسة قصدك، واللي مالوش دعوة بالقانون اصلاً....
> يبدأ من اول النظرة الشهوانية ولحد العلاقة الجنسية الكاملة، وكله خارج اطار الزواج الكنسي
> ايه المانع بقى يبقى ده غير ده، ولو هم مسيحيين ويهمهم الموضوع يباركوه ف الكنيسة بعد الزواج في المحكمة، ومايعيشوش مع بعض لحد الاكليل؟  فين الخطية هنا؟



*لا ..... انا عايز تعريفك أنت ......*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> > الضرورة التى أراها ماأشار إليه بعض الزملاء مخافة تسلل بعض الديانات الغير سماوية فى محاولة انتزاع غطاء شرعى تمارسه على الأرض وهو ماسيكون له مردود سلبى على استقرار المجتمع وزى مانتى شايفة احنا مش ناقصين مشاكل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا ..... انا عايز تعريفك أنت ......*



تعريفي في القانون يعني وﻻ فين؟ ما ﻻزم تحدد الdomain!

وده ايه علاقته بموضوع ضرورة الفصل بين الكنسي والقانوني؟ اوعى يكون اسلوب ad hominem


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكنيسة لها التعليم ..... والحرمان .....
> 
> والكنيسة لا تمنع أحد ..... ولا أحد يطالب بهذا ..... من يريد أن يتزوج مدنى فاليتفضل ويتزوج مدنيا .... لكن عليه أن يعلم أنه زاني .... وسيتعامل في الكنيسة كزاني *



صح كدة بس يكون في حريه في القانون يختار الدين اللي عاوزة ويمارس الشعائر اللي عاوزها ويتزوج براحته

الحريه في القانون تسمح له بذالك


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> تعريفي في القانون يعني وﻻ فين؟ ما ﻻزم تحدد الdomain!
> 
> وده ايه علاقته بموضوع ضرورة الفصل بين الكنسي والقانوني؟ اوعى يكون اسلوب ad hominem



*تعريفك الشخصى ..... متى يٌعتبر الإنسان زانياً ...؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> صح كدة بس يكون في حريه في القانون يختار الدين اللي عاوزة ويمارس الشعائر اللي عاوزها ويتزوج براحته
> 
> الحريه في القانون تسمح له بذالك



*وهل كان هناك غير ذلك بالنسبة للكنيسة....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعريفك الشخصى ..... متى يٌعتبر الإنسان زانياً ...؟؟؟*



يعني بعيد عن القانون يعني؟ اصل تعريفي الشخصي انا نفسي اصر انه مينفعش يتاخد في القانون ومينفعش في القانون اصلاً يبقى فيه جريمة اسمها الزنا....وتعريفي اللي بالزم بيه نفسي مينفعش الزم بيه حد تاني

وضح السؤال عشان اعرف اجاوب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهل كان هناك غير ذلك بالنسبة للكنيسة....؟؟؟؟*


اة 
دلوقتي شخص بهائي عاوز يبني جامع عاوز يتزوج عاوز يمارس شعائر بتاعته بحريه يقدر ؟ القانون يسمح ؟

ملحد نفس الحكايه

مسيحي عاوز يتزوج مدني لاي سبب يقدر ؟

القانون يسمح لهم يمارس الحريه لكل الاديان  

من يريد يتزوج في الكنيسة يتزوج ومن يريد خارجها يتزوج

من يريد ان يلحد يلحد بالقانون وترتيب له

حتي لا تكون فوضة


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليه يا جونى كده ........ لا تعليق .......*



ده الطبيعي......زي ما هتعمل في الاقليات التانية هيتعمل فيك!

زي ما هتقدمهم ذبايح استرضاء لرضى المسلمين....وكمان بدون تمن، هتشوف المسلمين هيعملوا فيك ايه بكرة...مانت بقيت بتلعب بقواعدهم وعايزها دولة دينية، وبتتحالف معاهم ضد الاديان التانية!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ده الطبيعي......زي ما هتعمل في الاقليات التانية هيتعمل فيك!
> 
> زي ما هتقدمهم ذبايح استرضاء لرضى المسلمين....وكمان بدون تمن، هتشوف المسلمين هيعملوا فيك ايه بكرة...مانت بقيت بتلعب بقواعدهم وعايزها دولة دينية، وبتتحالف معاهم ضد الاديان التانية!



*كلامك صح

بنقول مش عارفين ناخد حقنا ومظلومين 
لم تجي لينا الفرصه نتكلم نرفض حق الناس التانيه

لازم نحس بيهم حتي لو غلط لاننا كنا مكانهم*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ده الطبيعي......زي ما هتعمل في الاقليات التانية هيتعمل فيك!
> 
> زي ما هتقدمهم ذبايح استرضاء لرضى المسلمين....وكمان بدون تمن، هتشوف المسلمين هيعملوا فيك ايه بكرة...مانت بقيت بتلعب بقواعدهم وعايزها دولة دينية، وبتتحالف معاهم ضد الاديان التانية!



مظبوط 
لو عايزة ادافع عن حقى فى الحياة يبقا لازم ادافع عن حقوق كل الناس


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مظبوط
> لو عايزة ادافع عن حقى فى الحياة يبقا لازم ادافع عن حقوق كل الناس



*اوكى ..... ندافع عن حق الناس في التحشيش ..... في الدعارة ..... 
شيئ محزن اللى احنا فيه .....
لكن الكتاب قال ان ده هايحصل
لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا ........ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الاِرْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً، وَيُسْتَعْلَنَ إِنْسَانُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ (2تس  2 :  3)
وجاء اليوم الذى ينادى شباب مسيحى ويؤيد الزواج المدنى ..... الالحاد ..... الزواج المثلى ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ده الطبيعي......زي ما هتعمل في الاقليات التانية هيتعمل فيك!
> 
> زي ما هتقدمهم ذبايح استرضاء لرضى المسلمين....وكمان بدون تمن، هتشوف المسلمين هيعملوا فيك ايه بكرة...مانت بقيت بتلعب بقواعدهم وعايزها دولة دينية، وبتتحالف معاهم ضد الاديان التانية!



*لا تعليق ..... ....
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> يعني بعيد عن القانون يعني؟ اصل تعريفي الشخصي انا نفسي اصر انه مينفعش يتاخد في القانون ومينفعش في القانون اصلاً يبقى فيه جريمة اسمها الزنا....وتعريفي اللي بالزم بيه نفسي مينفعش الزم بيه حد تاني
> 
> وضح السؤال عشان اعرف اجاوب



*متى تعتبر إنسان ما زانيا ....؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بمناسبة قرائتى للتعليقات الأخيرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عن الأقلية وأقلية الأقلية وأقل الأقل من الأقلية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرنى موقف العُمدة " عِتمان " فى فيلم " الزوجة التانية "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وهما بيغنوا جنب ودنه قائلين :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ياسلام ع الحِنِيّة ... ياسلااااااام ع الإنسانية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اوكى ..... ندافع عن حق الناس في التحشيش ..... في الدعارة .....
> شيئ محزن اللى احنا فيه .....
> لكن الكتاب قال ان ده هايحصل
> لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا ........ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الاِرْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً، وَيُسْتَعْلَنَ إِنْسَانُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ (2تس  2 :  3)
> وجاء اليوم الذى ينادى شباب مسيحى ويؤيد الزواج المدنى ..... الالحاد ..... الزواج المثلى ......*



ارتداد ؟ 
هو انا بقيت مرتدة علشان بقول ندافع عن حق الناس فى الاختيار ؟
فين انا قولت ندافع عن حق الناس فى الدعارة ؟ 
هو ليه حرية الاختيار عندنا = دعارة على طول ؟ 
انا بقول ندافع عن حق الناس فى الاختيار, تختار حياتها زى ما هى عايزة وعلى فكرة اختيار الخطأ حق انسانى 
انا من حقى اختار الغلط , ليه ؟
لان الله نفسه ادانى حرية الاختيار وتقرير مصيرى وه مش بيفرض نفسه عليا 
اجى انا الانسان اقول لانسان تانى غيرى لا مش من حقك تختار كذا وانا اللى هختارلك تعيش ازاى ؟ 
اختيار الصح لو مكانش نابع من داخل الشخص نفسه بدون اى فرض عليه يبقا قلته احسن 
وبنفس المقياس 
منزعلش لما المسلم يجى يقول ممنوع اقامة شعائر الدين المسيحى على الاراضى المصرية 
ما هى فى نظرة كفر وشرك بالله , مش هو ده اعتقاده ؟
يبقا من حقه هو كمان يمنع المسيحيين انهم يكونو مسيحيين ويمارسو دينهم بحريتهم لانه فى اعتقاده وايمانه الشخصى الدين ده فيه شرك بالله 
يبقا ليه نزعل ساعتها ؟ 
فين احنا ايدنا زواج المثليين ؟
انا عايزة اعرف فين انا ايدته وشجعت الناس عليه , علشان ابقا مرتدة ؟ 
وهما المثليين مش موجودين فى المجتمع المصرى ؟
مستنينى انا اجى ايدهم ؟ 
ولما انا امننعهم من حق اختيار حياتهم هما كده هيتغيرو 
كان عملها ربنا ومنع الناس كلها بالعافية من اختيار الغلط وفرض نفسه عليهم وخلصت الحكاية


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ارتداد ؟
> هو انا بقيت مرتدة علشان بقول ندافع عن حق الناس فى الاختيار ؟
> فين انا قولت ندافع عن حق الناس فى الدعارة ؟
> هو ليه حرية الاختيار عندنا = دعارة على طول ؟
> ...



*تعبير "كل الناس" ...... لا يستثنى أحد ......
حرية الإرادة كفلها الخالق لخليقته ...... والكنيسة هي راعية لشعب المسيح ... من واجبها حماية الشعب من الخطأ ... لكنها لن تجبره على ذلك .... وليس من سلطة إنسان أن يجبر الكنيسة على قبول ما يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعبير "كل الناس" ...... لا يستثنى أحد ......
> حرية الإرادة كفلها الخالق لخليقته ...... والكنيسة هي راعية لشعب المسيح ... من واجبها حماية الشعب من الخطأ ... لكنها لن تجبره على ذلك .... وليس من سلطة إنسان أن يجبر الكنيسة على قبول ما يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس*



انا مبقولش الكنيسة تقبل اللى يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس 
فين انا قولت الكلام ده ؟ الكنيسة لازم تمشى على حسب ما فى الكتاب المقدس والا هيكون العالم دخل فيها واختلط بيها وهو ده اللى عايزه ابليس 
لكن الكنيسة لا تستطيع ومش مفروض انا تفرض قيمها وايمانها على من هم خارج عنها 
مش من حقى ولا من حق الكنيسة تحط قوانين للناس مبنية على ايمان وكتاب هما مش بيؤمنو بيه اصلا 
ايه الفايدة انهم يمشو على قوانين الكتاب وهما داخليا مش مؤمنين بيه ؟
هيستفيد ايه الانسان ولا هيستفيد ايه ربنا من ده ؟ 
محدش بيحمى حد من حاجة 
الحماية يجب ان تكون داخلية نابعه من داخل الانسان 
اى شخص دلوقتى ممكن يبقا قاعد فى اوضته والخطية تجيله لغاية عنده مش محتاج حتى يدور عليها 
الكنيسة تحمى الايمان من الهرطقات والبدع وتوضح لشعبها الغلط من الصح طبقا للكتاب 
لكنها مش هتقدر تمشى ورا كل واحد تحميه ولا تراقبه ولا تبقا وصى عليه 
اذا مكانتش الوصاية داخلية نابعة من قلب الانسان يبقا ملهاش اى لازمة وخصوصا فى عصر التكنولوجيا 
بردو انا مش عارفه , فين انا شجعت الدعارة وزواج المثليين وان الكنيسة لازم تقبل اللى يتعارض مع الكتاب ؟
وبكده انا بقيت مرتدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الحماية يجب ان تكون داخلية نابعه من داخل الانسان


*
إذن ما هو دور الكنيسة .....لمن سيقع في الخطية؟؟؟؟

تعبيرك السابق "كل الناس" لم يستثى أحد كما ذكرت لك من قبل .....
*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> إذن ما هو دور الكنيسة .....لمن سيقع في الخطية؟؟؟؟
> 
> تعبيرك السابق "كل الناس" لم يستثى أحد كما ذكرت لك من قبل .....
> *



دور الكنيسة التعليم والتوبيخ والارشاد وانها تعرف اولادها الصح من الغلط بناءا على تعليم الكتاب المقدس ده بالنسبة لابناءها 
اما الناس اللى من الخارج , هما هيسمعو للكنيسة ليه من الاساس وهما مش مؤمنين ؟ 

انا فعلا قولت كل الناس وانا مش عايزة استثنى حد 
لاننا مش مفروض نكيل بميكيالين , لو انا استثنيت حد موجود بالفعل فى المجتمع بناءا على انهم مش بيؤمنو بالقيم اللى انا اؤمن بيها 
ايه اللى يضمنلى ان بكرة ميطلعش حد يستثنينى انا كمان لانى مش بؤمن بما يؤمن بيه 
تخيل الوضع معكوس 
تخيل انت الصح والغلط هو السائد 
انك فى مجتمع كله مثليين , انت رافض ده لانه يتعارض مع قيمك وايمانك المسيحى 
لكن المجتمع المثلى ده , قرر انه يستثنيك من الحقوق كمواطن لانك انت مش زيهم ولا تؤمن بما يؤمنو بيه 
هيبقا ايه شعورك وقتها ؟ 
دايما بنخلط النقطة ديه , مش معنى انى ادافع عن حق الملحد فى اختيار الالحاد , وحقه فى انه يقول انه ملحد من غير ما يتعرض للاذى 
ده لا يعنى انى موافقة فكريا وايمانيا على الالحاد او انى انا شخصيا ملحدة 
الله نفسه قال لموسى والشعب , قدامك البركة واللعنة الحياة والموت 
فأختر الحياة 
الله عايزه يختار الحياة والبركة , لكنه ما اجبرش الشعب عليهم 
ومش معنى ان الله وضع الاختيارين قدام الانسان انه موافق على اختيار الشر ولا اختيار اللعنة 
ولكن العدل يقول ان بما انى اديت الانسان حرية الاختيار من الاساس انى احط قدامه كل الاختيارات بحرية 
بدون فرض او اجبار على شئ


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> دور الكنيسة التعليم والتوبيخ والارشاد وانها تعرف اولادها الصح من الغلط بناءا على تعليم الكتاب المقدس ده بالنسبة لابناءها
> اما الناس اللى من الخارج , هما هيسمعو للكنيسة ليه من الاساس وهما مش مؤمنين ؟
> 
> انا فعلا قولت كل الناس وانا مش عايزة استثنى حد
> ...



*وهل دور الكنيسة ان تبارك الزواج المدنى والطلاق المدنى والزواج الثانى
انا باتكلم عن دور الكنيسة في حماية المجتمع .... لانها "نور العالم" كما قال الرب يسوع ... لذا لا ينبغى ان نخفيها ....
وانا لم اتكلم عن أجبار أى أحد على أتباع أى طريق .... لكن في نفس الوقت لن أقنن الخطأ واجعله قانوناً  *


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهل دور الكنيسة ان تبارك الزواج المدنى والطلاق المدنى والزواج الثانى
> انا باتكلم عن دور الكنيسة في حماية المجتمع .... لانها "نور العالم" كما قال الرب يسوع ... لذا لا ينبغى ان نخفيها ....
> وانا لم اتكلم عن أجبار أى أحد على أتباع أى طريق .... لكن في نفس الوقت لن أقنن الخطأ واجعله قانوناً  *



انا فين قولت ان الكنيسة توافق على الزواج المدنى ولا زواج المثليين ؟ 
الكنيسة توافق ولا ترفض ليه من الاساس ؟ الكنيسة تطلع بيانات توضح موقفها المسيحى من كل الحاجات اللى بتحصل فى المجتمع 
لكن تدخل فى حياة الناس ليه ؟ يتجوزو ولا يتطلقو مدنى ازاى اخلى الكنيسة تدخل فى حياتهم وهما اصلا مش مؤمنين وممكن مش مسيحيين من الاساس 
طيب على نفس المقياس , الحجاب بيعتبر فرض فى الاسلام 
ايه هيكون رأينا لو اتعمل قانون بفرض الحجاب فى مصر على الجميع ؟؟؟؟؟
ليه هنزعل وقتها ؟ 
ما هو المسلم وقتها هيبقا بيستخدم نفس المنطق 
انه بينشر القيم الدينية بتاعته لانها فى نظره اصح حاجة ممكن تتعمل 
انا بقا كمواطن ذنبى ايه انك بتؤمن بحاجة معينة انها صح وعايزنى اقتنع بيها انها صح ؟ 
الكنيسة موقفها يكون واضح من كل القضايا الشائكة وتعلم اولادها والمجتمع اللى عايز يسمع , ايه هو الصح من الغلط 
لكن تدخل فى قوانين الدولة علشان تمشى الناس على قيمها وايمانها ده مرفوض 
وهيجيب نتيجة عكسية


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا فين قولت ان الكنيسة توافق على الزواج المدنى ولا زواج المثليين ؟
> الكنيسة توافق ولا ترفض ليه من الاساس ؟ الكنيسة تطلع بيانات توضح موقفها المسيحى من كل الحاجات اللى بتحصل فى المجتمع
> لكن تدخل فى حياة الناس ليه ؟ يتجوزو ولا يتطلقو مدنى ازاى اخلى الكنيسة تدخل فى حياتهم وهما اصلا مش مؤمنين وممكن مش مسيحيين من الاساس
> طيب على نفس المقياس , الحجاب بيعتبر فرض فى الاسلام
> ...



*هل تسمح الكنيسة لمن يتزوج زواج مدنى بممارسة سر الأفخارستيا ....؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل تسمح الكنيسة لمن يتزوج زواج مدنى بممارسة سر الأفخارستيا ....؟؟؟*



لا لاتسمح 
ولا تسمح بالزواج التانى الا فى الحالات الموافقة للكتاب المقدس 
هذا داخل جدران الكنيسة لاولادها اللى عايزين يمشو حسب الكتاب 
لكن تطلع الكنيسة بره تقول للناس لا مش هتتجوزو مدنى 
هيقولوها وانتى مالك ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا لاتسمح
> ولا تسمح بالزواج التانى الا فى الحالات الموافقة للكتاب المقدس
> هذا داخل جدران الكنيسة لاولادها اللى عايزين يمشو حسب الكتاب
> لكن تطلع الكنيسة بره تقول للناس لا مش هتتجوزو مدنى
> هيقولوها وانتى مالك ؟



*إذن نحن متفقان ...... الكنيسة لا تبيح ما هو ممنوع بنصوص كتابية ....*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إذن نحن متفقان ...... الكنيسة لا تبيح ما هو ممنوع بنصوص كتابية ....*



ما هو ده اللى انا بقوله , الكنيسة لازم تتبع الكتاب المقدس من غير اى تغيير 
لكن لا تفرض على المجتمع قيم من كتاب هو لا يؤمن بيه اصلا
والايمان من عدمه اختيار حر للانسان , اى انسان


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما هو ده اللى انا بقوله , الكنيسة لازم تتبع الكتاب المقدس من غير اى تغيير
> لكن لا تفرض على المجتمع قيم من كتاب هو لا يؤمن بيه اصلا
> والايمان من عدمه اختيار حر للانسان , اى انسان


* ليس فرض على المجتمع..... بل هو إنارة المجتمع بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]واحد مُسلم عايز يطبق شريعته ( على نفسه ) هو حُر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مسيحى عايز يطبق شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ( على نفسه ) هو حُر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش قادر أفهمه ولا أستوعبه ان واحد علمانى والا ليبرالى وألا مقاوحاتى جاى يقول لك لأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لية ياعم ؟ أنت مالك ؟ يُخصك أية فى الموضوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصل فيه أقليات صوغننة وأقليات أصغغن منها ... ولازم نديها هى كمان حُرياتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى بجد أ .......... عايز تدى للأقلية حقها وتمنع الأغلبية من حقوقها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تدعم فئة معينة نكاية فى المسلمين وخلاص ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمجرد الغتاتة يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحابيبى يامقاوحاتى 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إذن نحن متفقان ...... الكنيسة لا تبيح ما هو ممنوع بنصوص كتابية ....*


*تمام ياابي

ومن يريد شي يفعله خارج الكنيسة والكنيسة تطبق عليها القانون الكنسي التاديبي*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واحد مُسلم عايز يطبق شريعته ( على نفسه ) هو حُر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مسيحى عايز يطبق شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ( على نفسه ) هو حُر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش قادر أفهمه ولا أستوعبه ان واحد علمانى والا ليبرالى وألا مقاوحاتى جاى يقول لك لأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لية ياعم ؟ أنت مالك ؟ يُخصك أية فى الموضوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصل فيه أقليات صوغننة وأقليات أصغغن منها ... ولازم نديها هى كمان حُرياتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بجد أ .......... عايز تدى للأقلية حقها وتمنع الأغلبية من حقوقها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تدعم فئة معينة نكاية فى المسلمين وخلاص ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمجرد الغتاتة يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحابيبى يامقاوحاتى
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*مش فاهمك خالص ؟
ماذا تريد ؟*[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واحد مُسلم عايز يطبق شريعته ( على نفسه ) هو حُر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مسيحى عايز يطبق شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ( على نفسه ) هو حُر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش قادر أفهمه ولا أستوعبه ان واحد علمانى والا ليبرالى وألا مقاوحاتى جاى يقول لك لأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لية ياعم ؟ أنت مالك ؟ يُخصك أية فى الموضوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصل فيه أقليات صوغننة وأقليات أصغغن منها ... ولازم نديها هى كمان حُرياتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بجد أ .......... عايز تدى للأقلية حقها وتمنع الأغلبية من حقوقها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تدعم فئة معينة نكاية فى المسلمين وخلاص ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمجرد الغتاتة يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحابيبى يامقاوحاتى
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



باختصار كده: المشكلة ان شريعتك كمسلم بتدوس على المساواة والحريات...

مثال: حرية ترك الاسلام - عدم المساواة بين الجنسين - حرية انتقاد الاديان - حرية العقيدة للاديان غير السماوية - إلخ

مانت ماتجيبليش شريعة شغلها الشاغل انتقاص حقوق الاخر وتقول لي انت زعلان ليه!

لما الاسلام يبقى حاجة شخصية وﻻ يتعدى للاخر ساعتها يبقى ليك حريتك تعمله او ما تعملوش ومحدش يقدر يكلمك!

والمواطنة قايمة على ان اي حد ف الاقلية ليه كافة الحقوق كاملة ومساوية زيه زي اللي ف الاغلبية!


واﻻ بقى يبقى حكم غابة مش مواطنة، وبتقول له مالكش مكان هنا واتعاون مع اعداءنا عشان تاخد حقوقك لاننا مش هنديهالك
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> باختصار كده: المشكلة ان شريعتك كمسلم بتدوس على المساواة والحريات...
> 
> مثال: حرية ترك الاسلام - عدم المساواة بين الجنسين - حرية انتقاد الاديان - حرية العقيدة للاديان غير السماوية - إلخ
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً واضح تمام الوضوح أنك أصلاً مش واخد بالك الكلام عن أية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام يا سيدى الفاضل بيدور حول مادة دستورية سيتم صياغة قانون الأحوال الشخصية بموجبها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلم ولغيره ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة الدستورية بتقول كل صاحب شريعة يتفضل بالذهاب اليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل واحد حُر[/FONT]*​ 


> والمواطنة قايمة على ان اي حد ف الاقلية ليه كافة الحقوق كاملة ومساوية زيه زي اللي ف الاغلبية!


 

*[FONT=&quot]ياسيدى أى حد فى الأقلية دى عايز يتجوز أربعة أهلاً وسهلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز واحدة ...أهلاً وسهلاً ...مش عايز يتجوز هو حرررررررررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش هنا بيلوى دراع حد [/FONT]*​


> واﻻ بقى يبقى حكم غابة مش مواطنة، وبتقول له مالكش مكان هنا واتعاون مع اعداءنا عشان تاخد حقوقك لاننا مش هنديهالك


 *[FONT=&quot]هو مين اللى قال لمين أعداء مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياجماعة أحنا بناقش مادة دستورية هى أساس قانون الأحوال الشخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الملحد والعلمانى والبُهائى معندوش شريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عنده قانون مدنى يتفضل يروح على هناك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومالكمش دعوة بأصحاب الشرائع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما انتم أحرار أحنا كمان أحرار  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *مش فاهمك خالص ؟
> ماذا تريد ؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]ولو أنك غير المقصود بتعليقى هذا ....لكن أشرحلك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حوالى 95% من هذا الشعب أصحاب شرائع ( أسلام – مسيحية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تطبيق الشرائع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى الأحوال الشخصية أمر يرجع لأصحاب العقيدة ذاتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولايخص أى فرد آخر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا يعتنق أو يتبع هذه الشريعة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تيجى أصوات وتُطالب ( بتعميم ) قانون على الجميع بحيث تلغى الـ 95% من الشعب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبقى أصوات ناس مش فاهمين حاجة فى اى حتة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقوم تسمع مسيحى يقولك ... الله ؟ طيب وفين حق البُهائيين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب أنت مالك ومال البُهائيين ؟ - حنين عليهم أوى كدة لية يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البُهائى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أصلاً معندوش شريعة علشان يطالب بيها ... ولو عنده هى شريعة عُرفية لا ترقى الى مستوى قانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقفل عليه بابه وأنتهينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش كل جماعة هتطلع فى المقدر نعملها قانون ...خيبة أية السودة دى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك أصل أحنا لو فرطنا فى حق دول هييجى علينا الدور !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنت عايز تدعم هؤلاء نكاية فى المسلمين وبس ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش قصدك أنك تكون مُحب للبشرية أو لحقوق الأنسان ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو دة اللى بتعمله أمريكا اللى عايشة على أساس هيجان الأقليات وتقليب الشعوب بعضها على بعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً واضح تمام الوضوح أنك أصلاً مش واخد بالك الكلام عن أية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام يا سيدى الفاضل بيدور حول مادة دستورية سيتم صياغة قانون الأحوال الشخصية بموجبها*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلم ولغيره ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة الدستورية بتقول كل صاحب شريعة يتفضل بالذهاب اليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل واحد حُر[/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدى أى حد فى الأقلية دى عايز يتجوز أربعة أهلاً وسهلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز واحدة ...أهلاً وسهلاً ...مش عايز يتجوز هو حرررررررررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش هنا بيلوى دراع حد [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]هو مين اللى قال لمين أعداء مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياجماعة أحنا بناقش مادة دستورية هى أساس قانون الأحوال الشخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الملحد والعلمانى والبُهائى معندوش شريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عنده قانون مدنى يتفضل يروح على هناك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومالكمش دعوة بأصحاب الشرائع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما انتم أحرار أحنا كمان أحرار  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



وهل المادة التانية بتتكلم فقط عن الاحوال الشخصية؟! ﻷ...

والا فليه بتعاقب اللي بيتحول عن الدين؟ وليه لسه فيه جريمة اسمها ازدراء اديان؟

وليه الدولة بتبعت بعثات دعوة لاوروبا من فلوسي؟


بالنسبة لحكاية الملحد يحتكم للشريعة الاسلامية .... ماهي المشكلة ان الشريعة الاسلامية ﻻ تعترف بالمساواة بين الجنسين......طب اشمعنى الملحد يتجوز اربعة والملحدة ﻷ وهو واحد بس؟!

[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> وهل* المادة التانية *بتتكلم فقط عن الاحوال الشخصية؟! ﻷ...


*طيب يا جونى صاحبة الموضوع بتتكلم عن المادة التالتة التى تخص المسيحيين
نبوظ لها موضوعها ؟
على فكرة انا شارح باستفاضة المادة التانية فى الدستور هنا فى المنتدى
لو تحب تسأل عن أى فتفوتة فيها
عيونى لك 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

المادة التالتة ﻻ تنفصل عن التانية.....وهي نتيجة ليها لانك حكمت الشريعة الاسلامية اوريدي!

انا مش محتاج غير الحتتين اللي سألت عليهم في المشاركة اللي فاتت....لو تعرف تظبطها ف سطرين كده يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> بالنسبة لحكاية الملحد يحتكم للشريعة الاسلامية .... ماهي المشكلة ان الشريعة الاسلامية ﻻ تعترف بالمساواة بين الجنسين......طب اشمعنى الملحد يتجوز اربعة والملحدة ﻷ وهو واحد بس؟!


*يبقى انت عايز الرد أسلامى 
علشان أجيبهولك هجيب لك قرآن وفقه أسلامى ودة ممنوع 
هيتقص يا باشا وأنت عارف
وانا محبش مشاركات تتحذف لى 
بيجى لى حساسية 

*​


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى انت عايز الرد أسلامى
> علشان أجيبهولك هجيب لك قرآن وفقه أسلامى ودة ممنوع
> هيتقص يا باشا وأنت عارف
> وانا محبش مشاركات تتحذف لى
> ...



انا مش عايز الرد الاسلامي....المسلم متخيل انه معاه الحق المطلق وكل الباقيين دول اغبيا وحاقدين!


انا عايز ردك المنطقي.....لاني حسيت انك بتدافع عن المادة التانية رغم انك مش مسلم اصلاً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> انا مش عايز الرد الاسلامي....المسلم متخيل انه معاه الحق المطلق وكل الباقيين* دول اغبيا وحاقدين!*
> انا عايز ردك المنطقي.....لاني حسيت انك بتدافع عن المادة التانية رغم انك مش مسلم اصلاً


*لأ مش كدة ..بص ياسيدى فى مناقشة الدستور 2012
واحد من الأحزاب الأسلامية أنسحب من لسانه وقال 
أنا الشرع عندى كامل كومبلية ( بيوجه كلامه لمندوبين الكنيسة )
طبعاً دى عجرفة وتباهى
وأنا يا سيدى مش بادافع عن المادة التانية بعينها
أنا بادافع عن (( حق )) الناس دى فى تطبيق شريعتها
زى انت بالظبط ما بتدافع عن حقوق أى جماعة تانية - ممكن أوى ماتكونش أنت منهم -
لذلك لما سألت عن تعريف الزنا فى المسيحية لم أتلق جواباً دقيقاً
فى حين أن الجواب بتفاصيله ( الوقحة كمان ) موجود فى الشريعة الأسلامية وموجود فى القانون
حاجة تانية أحب أوضحها للى مش مستوعب
قوانين كثيرة قائمة على هذه الشريعة 
لو ألغيناها وقعنا فى فراغ تشريعى وقانونى لا حصر له
وسنحتاج على الأقل لخمس سنوات لحين وضع قوانين بديلة
دة اللى نفسى الناس تفهمه 


*​


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش كدة ..بص ياسيدى فى مناقشة الدستور 2012
> واحد من الأحزاب الأسلامية أنسحب من لسانه وقال
> أنا الشرع عندى كامل كومبلية ( بيوجه كلامه لمندوبين الكنيسة )
> طبعاً دى عجرفة وتباهى
> ...




خلينا نطلع من المشاكل العملية لحد ما تتعمل...خلينا بس نتكلم في المبدأ اللي انت تتمناه:


دلوقتي لو اتنين تلاتة بينهم وبين بعض حبوا يقسموا الميراث ومتفقين انهم يقسموه اسلامياً وكلهم متراضين...قشطة...

بس في القانون دلوقتي....هل انت موافق ان عشان نريح المسلم، يبقى نموت المرتد؟ ونميز بين الراجل والست؟ ﻻ ومش بس المسلمين.....ﻻ ده انت هتطبق التمييز ده على الملحدين كمان! يعني الملحدة مالهاش نفس حقوق الملحد...

كل ده عشان نريح الاخ المسلم؟! ماهو مشكلة الاسلام دوناً عن كل الاديان انه دين حشري ومش بيخليه ف اتباعه بس حتى!


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ولو أنك غير المقصود بتعليقى هذا ....لكن أشرحلك*​​



امال مين المقصود انشاء الله ؟ ما تكلمنى مباشرة بدل الكلام من تحت لتحت 
قال مقاوحاتى قال 
ونكاية فى المسلمين ؟
وانت بقا دخلت جوايا عرفت انى عايزة كده نكاية فى المسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هو علشان اختلفت معاك فى الرأى يبقا لازم يكون عندى اسباب خفية تانية محدش يعرفها غيرك ؟ وهى انى مرة بستخف بعقلك ومرة تانية مقاوحاتى ومرة نكاية فى المسلمين ؟ 
[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> امال مين المقصود انشاء الله ؟ ما تكلمنى مباشرة بدل الكلام من تحت لتحت
> قال مقاوحاتى قال
> ونكاية فى المسلمين ؟
> وانت بقا دخلت جوايا عرفت انى عايزة كده نكاية فى المسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو علشان اختلفت معاك فى الرأى يبقا لازم يكون عندى اسباب خفية تانية محدش يعرفها غيرك ؟ وهى انى مرة بستخف بعقلك ومرة تانية مقاوحاتى ومرة نكاية فى المسلمين ؟



بجد؟ انا كنت فاكر ان انا المقصود واستغربت هو قالها ليه...


نانسي.....مش ﻻزم البـ....

وﻻ بلاش عشان بتتضايقي

سحبتها من قبل ما اقولها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> المادة التالتة ﻻ تنفصل عن التانية.....



*هأعترض عل النقطة ديه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*هأكتب تعليقى بعد ما أوصل الواد المدرسة 
يعنى كمان ساعتين كدة
معلش إستنونى​*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> بجد؟ انا كنت فاكر ان انا المقصود واستغربت هو قالها ليه...
> 
> 
> نانسي.....مش ﻻزم البـ....
> ...



مفهمتش ؟؟؟؟ مش لازم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحقيقة و بصراحة شديدة عجبنى جدا النقاش فى هذا الموضوع 

فكل منا ينظر الى الموضوع من وجهة مختلفة عن الاخر

و كأنه منشأ له أربع وجهات 

كل جهة مختلفة عن الأخرى لكن جميعها تعطى منظر عام لهذا المنشأ

و سأعرض هنا وجهة نظرى للموضوع و ما السبب الذى جعلنى أفتح النقاش فيه من الأساس*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> بس في القانون دلوقتي....هل انت موافق ان عشان نريح المسلم، يبقى نموت المرتد؟ ونميز بين الراجل والست؟ ﻻ ومش بس المسلمين.....ﻻ ده انت هتطبق التمييز ده على الملحدين كمان! يعني الملحدة مالهاش نفس حقوق الملحد...
> !


 *[FONT=&quot]أستنى بس ما تاخدنيش على مشمى كدة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش فى القانون موت المرتد – ولا تمييز بين راجل وست[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذا كنت تقصد قانون الأحوال الشخصية – بالعكس – الست فى حالة الطلاق بتاخد حقها تالت ومتلت – وسيبك من الدراما الهابلة اللى بتيجى فى التلفزيون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنهو ملحدة اللى مالهاش حقوق ؟ - ومالها ومال الأسلام أصلاً الملحدة دى ؟[/FONT]*​


> *كل ده عشان نريح الاخ المسلم؟*! ماهو مشكلة الاسلام دوناً عن كل الاديان انه دين حشري ومش بيخليه ف اتباعه بس حتى


*الأخ المسلم مستريح أوى
وعنده قانون أحوال شخصية بعد تعديلاته ماتخرش المية
* *[FONT=&quot]ومن أقوى القوانين التى تحافظ على حقوق المرأة[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كل دة متوافق مع شريعته  ولكنه مُصاغ فى قانون يتكلم لغة العصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولى أية اللى يزعل ( غير المُسلم ) فى القانون دة ؟![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> امال مين المقصود انشاء الله ؟ ما تكلمنى مباشرة بدل الكلام من تحت لتحت





Strident قال:


> بجد؟ انا كنت فاكر ان انا المقصود واستغربت هو قالها ليه...


*لا أنت ولا هى المقصودين .... مع احترامى ليكم ولآرائكم
المقصود هو مستشار مسيحى زق لفظة ( غير المسلمين ) أمام لجنة الخمسين 
وولع الدنيا .... بقى كل الكلام عن الدين وبس
فين التعليم ؟ - فين المشاريع القومية اللى هننشغل بيها 
بدل ما احنا متعاصين دين ليل نهار ؟

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*استاذ عبود .... رغم إنى من المؤيدين لبقاء المادة كما هى إلا إنى أريد أن أعرف غير المسلمين وغير المسيحيين وغير اليهود

يعيشوا ازاى في مصر ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*ما جعلنى أفكر فى المادة التالتة :

فكرت أولا : ما قيمة هذه المادة طالما الشريعة الاسلامية تقول دعهم و ما يدينون تبقى فى الحالة ديه تحصيل حاصل أو زى قلتها 

و بعدين قولت : ديه إتحطت أيام مرسى و فرحت بيها الكنيسة !!!!! و هنا وقفت مع نفسى 

ألعلها لدعم دولة مصر الدينية أمام العالم ؟؟؟

ثم جاء الحوار بين عبود و T95 حول لائحة 38

هى كل المادة ديه إتعملت عشان لائحة 38 ؟؟؟؟ هكذا قولت لنفسى 

طب فيه مسيحيين مش عاجباهم اللائحة !!!! هل سيتركون إيمانهم ؟

طب اللايحة ديه إتعدلت فى 2008 بدون هذه المادة الدستورية !!!!!

اللا طب يبقى المادة ديه مش عشان لائحة 38 و لا حاجة 

أومال عشان إيه ؟

ثم فوجئت أن الأنبا بولا عايزها تتغير لغير المسلمين بدلا من المسيحيين و اليهود _ طب و إنتى مالك يا كنيسة __ لأ بأة ديه مش عشان اللايحة (هكذا قولت لنفسى) أو بأة الكنيسة بتعمل مشاكل حول المادة عشان تتلغى 

طيب ما بلاش اللايحة ديه ؟

فدخلنا فى نقاش حول الزواج المدنى

هل يا ترى سنرجع للمحاكم الملية كما كانت قبل 1955 ؟؟؟

هل يا ترى هذه المادة لأجل ذلك ؟

لست أدرى ؟؟!!! الأيام ستجيب



*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما جعلنى أفكر فى المادة التالتة :
> فكرت أولا : ما قيمة هذه المادة طالما الشريعة الاسلامية تقول دعهم و ما يدينون تبقى فى الحالة ديه تحصيل حاصل أو زى قلتها
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]دعهم وما يدينون دى ( شريعة ) فين قانونها فى ظل دولة المؤسسات التى ننادى بها جميعاً ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو ( الموقف القانونى ) لشخص أعلن أسلامه ومتزوج وعنده عيال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تُعامل زوجته كزوجة كتابية ؟ لها نفس حقوق الزوجة المُسلمة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تتعامل ( كنسياً ) وتُطلق ؟  
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب لو طُلقت كنسياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهى حقوقها تفصيلاً وليس بالبركة أو بالمحبة أو على الأهواء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والعكس بالعكس صحيح – زوجة أسلمت – 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقع طلاقها فوراً من الكتابى وفقاً للشريعة الأسلامية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لية وفقاً للشريعة الأسلامية  يا عم حاج ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها هى اللى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أختارت ان تذهب للشريعة ولم تخترها الشريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأنها تتمتع بنفس حقوق المُسلمة انتزاعاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الموقف أكبر من الألفاظ ( مسيحى – يهودى ) ( غير مُسلم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى ينادى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بتغييرها دون ان يضع حلاً لهذه المُشكلات 
لإما أنه أنسان لا يبغى وجه الحق 
أو واحد مش فاهم وبيتدخل فيما لا يفهمه أو يعنيه من الأساس
[/FONT]*​


> طب اللايحة ديه إتعدلت فى 2008 بدون هذه المادة الدستورية !!!!!
> اللا طب يبقى المادة ديه مش عشان لائحة 38 و لا حاجة
> أومال عشان إيه ؟


*[FONT=&quot]لأنها لائحة وليست قانوناً .... مطلوب صياغتها فى قانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون يوضح النقاط التى ذكرتها عاليه ... ( حقوق الأطراف المُتنازعة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع أكبر من العواطف الدينية أو مشاعر الأمتياز والأضطهاد  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكبر من حقوق الأقليات والبُهائيين والملحدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القانون الوحيد الواضح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وش كدة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبدون تحيز أو نفاق أو مجاملة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يبقى القانون المطلوب هو ( لفض النزاع ) الذى ( قد ) يقع بين المواطن ومؤسسته الدينية 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وليس لتدخل الدولة فى بنود اللائحة نفسها 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وجت منين وعلشان اية وأية هى الآية الأنجيلية اللى أستندتوا عليها 
[/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذ عبود .... رغم إنى من المؤيدين لبقاء المادة كما هى إلا إنى أريد أن أعرف غير المسلمين وغير المسيحيين وغير اليهود
> يعيشوا ازاى في مصر ......؟؟؟؟*


*عفواً ... أنا مفهمتش سؤال حضرتك !!
تقصد فى مسائل الأحوال الشخصية ؟ أم فى مسألة الأعتقاد ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عفواً ... أنا مفهمتش سؤال حضرتك !!
> تقصد فى مسائل الأحوال الشخصية ؟ أم فى مسألة الأعتقاد ؟
> *​



*شخص بهائى .... يكتب ايه في خانة الديانة في جواز سفره أو بطاقة الرقم القومى؟؟؟؟؟
ما الطريقة القانونية ليتزوج بأسلوب قانونى .... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شخص بهائى .... يكتب ايه في خانة الديانة في جواز سفره أو بطاقة الرقم القومى؟؟؟؟؟
> ما الطريقة القانونية ليتزوج بأسلوب قانونى .... *


*حدثت بالفعل ...وحصل على حكم قضائى يُلزم وزارة الداخلية بكتابة ( بُهائى ) فى بطاقة الرقم القومى*
*طعنت الداخلية فى الحُكم وتم ألغائه*
*لا توجد شريعة للبُهائية ألا شريعة عُرفية بين أعضائها *
*وبما انه مسلم بالبطاقة 
يبقى شأنه شأن أى عابر يريد الزواج*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حدثت بالفعل ...وحصل على حكم قضائى يُلزم وزارة الداخلية بكتابة ( بُهائى ) فى بطاقة الرقم القومى*
> *طعنت الداخلية فى الحُكم وتم ألغائه*
> *لا توجد شريعة للبُهائية ألا شريعة عُرفية بين أعضائها *
> *وبما انه مسلم بالبطاقة
> يبقى شأنه شأن أى عابر يريد الزواج*​



*جيد ..... كيف نجعل الدستور الجديد يقنن أوضاع هؤلاء ومن يشبهونهم دينياً ... أى الغير معترف بعقائدهم*


----------



## tamav maria (1 أكتوبر 2013)

> ثم فوجئت أن الأنبا بولا عايزها تتغير لغير المسلمين بدلا من المسيحيين و اليهود _ طب و إنتى مالك يا كنيسة __ لأ بأة ديه مش عشان اللايحة (هكذا قولت لنفسى) أو بأة الكنيسة بتعمل مشاكل حول المادة عشان تتلغى


انا اوافقك علي رايك ياايريني 
لان الابقاء ع المادة الثالثه من الدستور ضرورى جداااااا  لان تغيرها(    شرائع المصرييين لغير المسلمين )سيفتح مجالا للتكهنات العديدة واهمها فتح  الطريق والباب امام اصحاب الديانت الغير سماوية          عبدة الشيطان   ومدعى النبوة   والبوذية. وغيرهم    للاستفادة منها ونحن في غنا عن ذللك.. يعني احنا نحمي الاجيال اللي جايه كلها من الانحراف وراء بدع وخرافات  جديده ! ..يعني ايه المانع ان يتم صياغه الدستور بشكل اوضح لفظا وموضوعا  بحيث لا يعبث به العابثون ولا يقف المطبقين له عاجزين عن تفسيره وترجمته !
ونحن الان ف مرحلة هامة وحاسمة ولابد من الاتفاق بشكل كامل وبترحيب من  الجميع ع الدستور لتجاوز وعبور هذة الفترة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جيد ..... كيف نجعل الدستور الجديد يقنن أوضاع هؤلاء ومن يشبهونهم دينياً ... أى الغير معترف بعقائدهم*


 *[FONT=&quot]من هنا أستاذى الفاضل يحدث اللبس عند الناس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هناك فرق بين ( العقائد )  و( الشرائع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدستوريون هنا بيعالجوا الشريعة وليست العقيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن لا الدستور ولا القانون بيقولك أنت بتصلى ازاى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لما تحب تبنى كنيسة أو مسجد أو معبد تحتاج تصريح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعندما يذهب المسلم لأوروبا يترك شريعته على الباب ولو تزوج أثنين ...بيتحبس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيخضع لقانون البلد حتى ولو تجنس بجنسيتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا نعتبر قانون أوروبا هنا هو الرحيم والقانون فى مصر لآ ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل مطلوب تفصيل قوانين على قدر أو مزاج كل فصيل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويبقى عندنا هوجة تشريعات وقوانين مُتضاربة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من هنا أستاذى الفاضل يحدث اللبس عند الناس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هناك فرق بين ( العقائد )  و( الشرائع )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الدستوريون هنا بيعالجوا الشريعة وليست العقيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن لا الدستور ولا القانون بيقولك أنت بتصلى ازاى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لما تحب تبنى كنيسة أو مسجد أو معبد تحتاج تصريح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وعندما يذهب المسلم لأوروبا يترك شريعته على الباب ولو تزوج أثنين ...بيتحبس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيخضع لقانون البلد حتى ولو تجنس بجنسيتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا نعتبر قانون أوروبا هنا هو الرحيم والقانون فى مصر لآ ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل مطلوب تفصيل قوانين على قدر أو مزاج كل فصيل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويبقى عندنا هوجة تشريعات وقوانين مُتضاربة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*تمام ...... مجاوبتش على سؤالى ..... أزاى نخلى الناس دى تعيش شرائعها طبقا للقانون ....؟؟؟*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام ...... مجاوبتش على سؤالى ..... أزاى نخلى الناس دى تعيش شرائعها طبقا للقانون ....؟؟؟*


*وأين هى تلك الشرائع ؟
على قدر علمى لا يوجد سوى الشرائع المعروفة والتى أُطلق عليها ( سماوية )

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأين هى تلك الشرائع ؟
> على قدر علمى لا يوجد سوى الشرائع المعروفة والتى أُطلق عليها ( سماوية )
> 
> *​



*لا ..... لهم شرائع وكتب مقدسة .... ولهم قوانينهم في الزواج والميراث ..... وماذا سيكتبون في خانة الديانة .... سواء جواز السفر أو الرقم القومى ...؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا ..... لهم شرائع وكتب مقدسة .... ولهم قوانينهم في الزواج والميراث ..... وماذا سيكتبون في خانة الديانة .... سواء جواز السفر أو الرقم القومى ...؟؟؟*


*لا يوجد خانة للديانة فى جواز السفر - فقط الرقم القومى
وطالما أن الدولة لا تعترف بها كشرائع 
يبقى زينا زى أوروبا ودول الغرب التى لا تعترف بشريعة المسلمين فى التعدد
 ويقع المسلم هناك تحت قانون الزوجة الواحدة 
هو غفورٌ رحيم لأوروبا شديد العقاب على مصر ؟

حضرتك حاصر الكلام على فئة معينة 
وأنا باتكلم على عموم فتح تقنين الشرائع لكل من هب ودب 
أو أى فئة وفصيل طلعت فى دماغها تألف لها عقيدة ودين وشرع 

 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا يوجد خانة للديانة فى جواز السفر - فقط الرقم القومى
> وطالما أن الدولة لا تعترف بها كشرائع
> يبقى زينا زى أوروبا ودول الغرب التى لا تعترف بشريعة المسلمين فى التعدد
> ويقع المسلم هناك تحت قانون الزوجة الواحدة
> ...



*ليس على فئة معينة .... هناك فئات محسوبة على المسيحية أيضا لكنهم غير مسيحيين زى شهود يهوة والأدفنتست والسبتيين .....وغيرهم ..... ودول أيضا موجودين في مصر ... ولهم دور عبادتهم .... والكارثة أنهم يكتبونهم مسيحيين .... ماذا عن كل هؤلاء .... ؟؟؟*


----------



## Strident (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا يوجد خانة للديانة فى جواز السفر - فقط الرقم القومى
> وطالما أن الدولة لا تعترف بها كشرائع
> يبقى زينا زى أوروبا ودول الغرب التى لا تعترف بشريعة المسلمين فى التعدد
> ويقع المسلم هناك تحت قانون الزوجة الواحدة
> ...



ايه رأيك ف شريعة المسلمين في قتل المرتد؟ ايه رأيك في شريعة المسلمين في عدم المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة (في الميراث، في الزواج، في الشهادة)

ماهو ميفعش حد يعمل لي شريعة قائمة على الظلم، او مثلاً حد يطلع بدين شريعته بتأمر مثلاً بتقديم ذبائح بشرية ويقول انتو ﻻزم تعترفوا بشريعتي!


حقوق الانسان والحريات والمساواة التامة (بين الجنسين وبين كل المواطنين) تعلو فوق اي شريعة

ليه المساواة؟ ﻷن مفيش اتفاق بين البشر على شريعة معينة او على مين احسن من مين. ومين يستحق اكتر من مين....فبنفترض المساواة (مثال اخر....في الاحصاء، لو مفيش معلومات عن حدث معين، بتفترض نسبة 50% للحدوث و50% لعدم الحدوث)

ليه الحريات؟ ﻷن مفيش كتالوج ايه الصح وايه الغلط....فاللي عايز يعمل حاجة يعملها بس مايتعداش على حرية غيره

"شريعة" بعض المسيحيين ﻻ تسمح بالطلاق.....لكن ﻻ يمكن اطبق الشريعة دي على بلد، حتى لو 99.99% منها مسيحيين....لان فيه مواطن مش مؤمن بالشريعة دي

عايز تسمح بالتعدد؟ اسمح بيه....لكن اسمح بيه للمرأة كمان!!  المساواة فوق كل شيء!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأنها لائحة وليست قانوناً .... مطلوب صياغتها فى قانون *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون يوضح النقاط التى ذكرتها عاليه ... ( حقوق الأطراف المُتنازعة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع أكبر من العواطف الدينية أو مشاعر الأمتياز والأضطهاد  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكبر من حقوق الأقليات والبُهائيين والملحدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القانون الوحيد الواضح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وش كدة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبدون تحيز أو نفاق أو مجاملة
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...




*صياغة اللايحة فى قانون ؟؟!!

هى لايحة 38 ما كانتش قانون ؟؟!!!

طب إستنى بأة قول لى الفرق بين اللايحة و القانون الأول ؟؟​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى القانون المطلوب هو ( لفض النزاع ) الذى ( قد ) يقع بين المواطن ومؤسسته الدينية
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*هو دا اللى نفسى فيه من الأول​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليس على فئة معينة .... هناك فئات محسوبة على المسيحية أيضا لكنهم غير مسيحيين زى شهود يهوة والأدفنتست والسبتيين .....وغيرهم ..... ودول أيضا موجودين في مصر ... ولهم دور عبادتهم .... والكارثة أنهم يكتبونهم مسيحيين .... ماذا عن كل هؤلاء .... ؟؟؟*


*ومن أجل ذلك أنا أرفض لفظة ( غير المسلمين )
لأننا سنكون أمام حوالى 12 قانون أحوال شخصية 
كل القوانين ستتضارب مع بعضها البعض
ويقعد مجلس الشعب مافيش حاجة وراه غير أنه يشرع قوانين دينية 
لمزيد من التفاصيل فضلاً 
راجعنى هنا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صياغة اللايحة فى قانون ؟؟!!
> هى لايحة 38 ما كانتش قانون ؟؟!!!
> طب إستنى بأة قول لى الفرق بين اللايحة و القانون الأول ؟​*


*تمت الأجابة عليكى ( هنا ) *​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا أنت ولا هى المقصودين .... مع احترامى ليكم ولآرائكم
> المقصود هو مستشار مسيحى زق لفظة ( غير المسلمين ) أمام لجنة الخمسين
> وولع الدنيا .... بقى كل الكلام عن الدين وبس
> فين التعليم ؟ - فين المشاريع القومية اللى هننشغل بيها
> ...



هو المستشار المسيحى قاعد معانا هنا علشان تتكلم عليه وتقول مش انت المقصود بالكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولما هو المستشار المسيحى مقولتش اسمه ليه بدل حكاية اصل مش انت المقصود بالكلام ؟؟؟؟ 

وانت متضايق اننا غرقانين فى الدين ورغم كده بتدافع عن وجود المادة ديه , ازاى ؟؟ 
ثانيا محدش يتكلم عن اوروبا وقوانينها رجاءا , المسلمين فى اوروبا مش سكان اصليين , ومش مواطنين اصليين ولا كانو مع سكان اوروبا الاصليين لما بنو حضارة اوروبا 
اوروبا فى جذورها مسيحية لان معظم سكانها اصبحو مسيحيين فى فترة من الفترات وهما اللى بنو الحضارة ديه 
اى ديانة تانية هى دخيلة على اوروبا ومش من اصلها واى مواطنين تانيين هما متجنسين ومش سكان اصليين 
يعنى هما راحو دولة عارفين انها لاتسمح بتعدد الزوجات ورغم كده عاشو فيها واخدو جنسيتها واستفادو منها 
ميجوش وهما دخلاء على بلد وعلى قوانينها يقولولهم اصل معلش قانونكم مش عاجبنا واحنا عايزين نطبق على نفسنا قانون خاص بينا غيرولنا الدستور لو سمحتو 
احنا جايين من بلادنا هربانين ليكو علشان نغير قوانينكم ونمشى على مزاجنا هنا 
المقارنة لا تصح اصلا 
انا لما بتكلم على مسيحى ولا بهائى ولا شيعى انا بتكلم على واحد مصرى مش مهاجر 
وبعدين احنا لسه فى مرحلة بناء أمة ودولة ,يعنى لسه فى البداية 
وعلشان فى البداية لازم نعمل حساب الكل فى البلد لانهم سكان اصليين ومشاركين فى بناء الدولة الحديثة 
اما اوروبا فهى دول اتبنت من سنين بالفعل وشعوبها مرتاحة على دستورها وقانونها بالوضع ده مجيش انا اللى جاى من مدغشقر اقولهم لا اعملولى لو سمحتو تعدد زوجات وقانون خاص بيا 
ورغم كده هما بيدو كل واحد حريته التامة فى بناء دور العبادة والعبادة بحرية تامة واصلا محدش يقدر يسأل التانى ديانتك ايه ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*إن شاء الله هتتلغى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصياغة تحسم مادة المسيحيين واليهود



علمت الوفد من مصادر بلجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور أن لجنة الصياغة انتهت من حسم الخلاف على المادة الثالثة، وذلك بالإبقاء عليها كما هي دون أي تغيير.
وتنص المادة الثالة على : مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى للتشريعات المنظمة لأحوالهم الشخصية وشئونهم الدينية واختيار قياداتهم الروحية" .
وأكدت المصادر أن الدكتور جابر جاد نصار كان له حجة قوية فى أنه هناك نظام اجتماعى معمول به فى فرنسا بأن المسلم لا يتزوج اثنين كما أنه لا نستطيع أن نعطى لأحد تمييز فى الدستور غير الأديان السماوية.
كما ناقشت اللجنة صياغة مادة تنص على وجود مفوضية عليا لمكافحة الفساد وأوضحت المصادر أن اللجنة بها 3 آراء مختلفة، الأول يرى أن تكون المفوضية مراقبة على كل الأجهزة بالدولة، والثانى يرى أنها تكون مسئولة عن التشريعات التى تكافح الفساد فقط والثالث يتجة إلى أن تكون المفوضية مسئولة التنسيق بين الأجهزة المختلفة فى الدولة لمنع الفساد.

الوفد*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*وااااااااااااااء

هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *وااااااااااااااء
> هههههههههههههههههه*​


*وااااااااااااء أية ؟؟؟
ما انا قايلك اللى فيها ...هو انتوا زى القرع لآزم تعرفوا من برة ؟؟؟
:t30:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنه هناك نظام اجتماعى معمول به فى فرنسا بأن المسلم لا يتزوج اثنين كما أنه لا نستطيع أن نعطى لأحد تمييز فى الدستور غير الأديان السماوية.
> *


*أين المُنادون بحقوق الأنفلات ؟
أين أعضاء جمعية حقوق بيض الديناصور ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أين المُنادون بحقوق الأنفلات ؟
> أين أعضاء جمعية حقوق بيض الديناصور ؟
> *​



*لا هم شغالين عندنا احنا بس ​*


----------

